# Version 1.11 Update: Fireworks update for ACNH coming July 29



## JasonAldeanMG (Jul 27, 2021)

Finally we get an update! Not much of an update but at least it is something.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420007687685869594
I am wondering how long this update will last.I did notice the disclaimer at the bottom saying new things are coming.


----------



## bebebese (Jul 27, 2021)

That person who guessed that the CoCa held item would be cotton candy was right! Look at how cute it is!!


----------



## YueClemes (Jul 27, 2021)

U can find more here. Last new item on 21st Sep so next update gonna be Halloween 










						『あつまれ どうぶつの森』の島で開催される季節イベントをご紹介。無料アップデートは7月29日。2021年内に更なるアップデート計画も進行中。 | トピックス | Nintendo
					

いよいよ夏本番。北半球の島に住む方はムシとりやサカナつりに、南半球の方はゆきだるまづくりに勤しんでいる頃ではないでしょうか。そんな『あつまれ どうぶつの森』では、7月29日（木）1




					topics.nintendo.co.jp


----------



## Kg1595 (Jul 27, 2021)

This is what I expected— a smaller update unlocking fireworks with a few new items, followed up with another update in September.  

It will be interesting to see what the dataminers discover on Thursday.  I think it will be a good indicator of whether September will truly have a large content drop or not.


----------



## Aquilla (Jul 27, 2021)

It's what I assumed would happen, but not what I had hoped for. I think I no longer believe in a more content heavy update in the future and will just accept NH as it is. The little hope I had left over the past few months that summer would maybe bring something fresh around was just officially crushed   I haven't picked up the game in months and I'm not sure if I will again.


----------



## Raven_ (Jul 27, 2021)

"In addition to these updates, more free content for #AnimalCrossing: New Horizons is currently in development for later this year. More information will be shared in the future, so please stay tuned. Thank you for your support and patience."

in addition.. so we will get more content besides these holiday updates?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jul 27, 2021)

Not a spectacular update but I'll take it considering I'm currently suffering from ACNH burnout.


----------



## xara (Jul 27, 2021)

these two pictures alone make this a very sexy update in my eyes;









i’m very happy that we’ll finally be able to enjoy popsicles with our villagers, but look at the cotton candy!!! i already know that i’ll be buying it in bulk come august LOL. there seems to be some new food items as well, which is nice! i’ll never say no to new food items haha.

this update honestly won’t keep me entertained for very long, but i’m not disappointed as my hopes weren’t all that high to begin with. i’m glad to see that we’ll be receiving more content later this year, though and am choosing to be cautiously optimistic about it. here’s hoping we’ll have some new stuff by the end of the year.


----------



## Flicky (Jul 27, 2021)

Cute new items. Shame that none of them will fit my island, though.

I just hope the candy floss isn't locked by colour, I'd love the blue one!


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Jul 27, 2021)

Raven_ said:


> "In addition to these updates, more free content for #AnimalCrossing: New Horizons is currently in development for later this year. More information will be shared in the future, so please stay tuned. Thank you for your support and patience."
> 
> in addition.. so we will get more content besides these holiday updates?


I hope so. I am just glad they said something. At least they give us a little hope for a good update.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 27, 2021)

still not nearly enough to bring me back into the game lol. I'll stick with the OG and New Leaf for now.


----------



## Eevees (Jul 27, 2021)

Fireworks! I also adore the cotton candy so cute.


----------



## daringred_ (Jul 27, 2021)

i wonder if the cotton candy and ice poles will be like the ice-creams from NL, where eating them means you lose them, or if your character just "pretends" to eat them. personally, i'd prefer the latter so i don't have to have 5 of each like i do the balloons, but given how poorly they handled said balloons' mechanic... my hopes are not up. at least they're cute, i guess, but i don't see them being much more than inventory filler for me after the first fireworks show unfortunately. i'm unironically more excited for the datamine than the update itself, actually.


----------



## azurill (Jul 27, 2021)

Excited for the new food items. Will be great to finally eat ice pops with villagers. Don’t really gave much hope for those future updates. Most likely just more seasonal items and some new holiday items. I really did like the fireworks last year so excited for them to return.


----------



## coldpotato (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm not even slightly excited for this. What the heck are these though? Looks like a pickle and eggplant stool? I'm amused and confused


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 27, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I'm not even slightly excited for this. What the heck are these though? Looks like a pickle and eggplant stool? I'm amused and confused
> View attachment 387349


this is amazing lol, i always wanted a little eggplant with legs


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 27, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I'm not even slightly excited for this. What the heck are these though? Looks like a pickle and eggplant stool? I'm amused and confused
> View attachment 387349











						Bon (festival) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




The Eggplant Cow is *a figure used in Japan to fend off demons during the Obon Festival*. Next to it is a Cucumber Horse. They've been in past games.


----------



## Aardbei (Jul 27, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I'm not even slightly excited for this. What the heck are these though? Looks like a pickle and eggplant stool? I'm amused and confused
> View attachment 387349


These are items for a holiday in Japan. I don't remember if they are for the same holiday, but I know one of them is about the spirits of the dead who return or something like that


----------



## bebebese (Jul 27, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Bon (festival) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so glad these bad boys are back. I remember them being highly coveted in NL days.


----------



## coldpotato (Jul 27, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Bon (festival) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. Thanks for the info, very interesting!


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 27, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I'm not even slightly excited for this. What the heck are these though? Looks like a pickle and eggplant stool? I'm amused and confused
> View attachment 387349


It’s the eggplant cow and cucumber horse from new leaf


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 27, 2021)

but when they say more updates for later of the year in development, do they mean the holiday updates with new items in development?? i hope not


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 27, 2021)

omg eggplant cow and cucumber horse. how I have longed for you. you shall be mine


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 27, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420006074481053714
While this is still admittedly vague, it seems like Nintendo's best attempt at transparency so far. "Thank you for your support and patience" implies they are working on something interesting that is just not ready yet.


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 27, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> but when they say more updates for later of the year in development, do they mean the holiday updates with new items in development?? i hope not


It means they’re furiously trying to code the OLED switch into the game in time for Christmas  all jokes aside, I hope they’re implying a bigger update before the end of the year… Brewster maybe?
_Please Nintendo. _

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2021



Bluebellie said:


> It’s the eggplant cow and cucumber horse from new leaf


I didn’t know how much I needed these in my life until now.


----------



## psiJordan (Jul 27, 2021)

Is she drinking boba !!!


----------



## Rosch (Jul 27, 2021)

Sees ver1.11 instead of ver2.0. Dies inside.

Awesome, more items to collect for my storage. Thank you Nintendo for expanding my seasonal item collection.

In all seriousness though, it's interesting that the seasonal items stop at September 21 and not until the end of the month. Here's hoping that they will be dropping something substantial before Halloween.

I'm far more interested in what the datamine could possibly contain. _CoCa_ and _TaDr_ is apparently cotton candy and tapioca drink. I'm curious if some of the other handheld items from the datamine were also included.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 27, 2021)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> I am wondering how long this update will last.I did notice the disclaimer at the bottom saying new things are coming.



Sadly, it didn't say new things are coming, but more updates are. This really means nothing considering we're getting 2021 updates for Halloween, Turkey Day, and Toy Day.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 27, 2021)

I see new food itemsss :]


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 27, 2021)

i wont say no to new food items i guess!

i am dissapointed but not surprised that it has turned out this way


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 27, 2021)

Could be wonky translation, but it says "you can continue to enjoy seasonal events after the free update (Ver.1.11.0)" Does this mean Firework Show will be permanently in the game for past and future years?

Edit:
Hmm
* After "Ver.1.11.0", you cannot experience the 2020 version of the event even if you rewind the main unit time.


----------



## coldpotato (Jul 27, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420006074481053714
> While this is still admittedly vague, it seems like Nintendo's best attempt at transparency so far. "Thank you for your support and patience" implies they are working on something interesting that is just not ready yet.



I agree, and I appreciate this. To me, this is actually a way they are owning up to how disappointing and lacking this update is. I believe in the past they said things like "look forward to future updates" but didn't feel the need to say anything more and thank us for our patience. This is the first time in a while I actually think they are working on something better.


----------



## azurill (Jul 27, 2021)

While this is still admittedly vague said:


> Could be wonky translation, but it says "you can continue to enjoy seasonal events after the free update (Ver.1.11.0)" Does this mean Firework Show will be permanently in the game for past and future years?
> 
> Edit:
> Hmm
> * After "Ver.1.11.0", you cannot experience the 2020 version of the event even if you rewind the main unit time.


I really do hope that if what it means. It’s weird to me that you can’t go backwards and redo certain events.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jul 27, 2021)

Where does it say that in Japanese? I could check it.

So for new seasonal items the cucumber horse and eggplant cow for obon are from August 10th-16th switching each day, the tsukimi dango and geppei are September 12-21 this year, and for Chuseok the "sonpyon" is also September 12-21 this year.

Also the cotton candy, popsicle, and boba tea?  So cute. I was hoping for roman candles to interact with but new food items are great! I came in with low expectations so I'm happy.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 27, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Sees ver1.11 instead of ver2.0. Dies inside.



Yeah, version 2.0 should have come after 1.9 following the rules of decimals, but I guess version numbers don't follow a decimal system. They're just sub version numbers. (i.e v1.9 =/= 1.9)

If there's going to be a v2.0, it needs to be groundbreaking and not just "We added a previous Holiday" or "We added more Seasonal Items".


The data miners found lots of juicy secrets released into the code in the recent updates. I'm anxious to know what changes and additions they'll find to v1.11.  There always seems to be some kind of code changes in reference to a Museum Café (Café entrance, Café camera, extra museum floor/room). These types of things in the code don't just mean nothing. The fact that they are appearing, disappearing, and changing literally mean Nintendo is experimenting with and planning content, which means they're not doing nothing but Holidays.

I wonder if they'll fix the missing villager bug.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2021



StarlitGlitch said:


> Where does it say that in Japanese? I could check it.



Me? That would be this

そんな『あつまれ どうぶつの森』では、*7月29日（木）*10：00配信の*無料アップデート（Ver.1.11.0）*を経て、引き続き季節のイベントをお楽しみいただけます。


----------



## King koopa (Jul 27, 2021)

Although it's nice that we can eat Popsicles and cotton candy with your villagers, I'm not sure it if will bring me back 100%. Still nice that we're able to do stuff that was previously villager only though


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 27, 2021)

I understand the skepticism but I don’t think they would have included that addendum if there wasn’t something big coming for the fall beyond the same holidays. I think Nintendo was caught unawares at the negative reaction to the update silence and are working on something to quell the complaints. I’m guessing additional farming crops and Brewster, both of which are natural fall additions and already hinted at in datamines


----------



## Corrie (Jul 27, 2021)

One or two new items and that's it. Not surprised lmao. The good news is at least this time, the held items are cute!


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 27, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> There always seems to be some kind of code changes in reference to a Museum Café (Café entrance, Café camera, extra museum floor/room). These types of things in the code don't just mean nothing. The fact that they are appearing, disappearing, and changing literally mean Nintendo is experimenting with and planning content, which means they're not doing nothing but Holidays.


I will just continue assuming our villagers are off enjoying some spiced lattes in said museum café. Forever hoping one day I’ll load up my game and find Brewster walking about giving out free coffee.

One can only hope.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 27, 2021)

Looks great! Fireworks season was fun last year and looking forward to it this year too, and I like seeing some obon items! Surprised by how many food items are being added! Seems pretty significant to see Nintendo making for them a fairly direct comment on future updates.

I’m still happily playing daily, so not too impatient, but looking forward to what is to come in the future too!


----------



## deana (Jul 27, 2021)

I really hope the handheld food will also look cute when it's placed! I think I could use the drink in a few places on my island, the cotton candy would obviously look cute near the cotton candy machine, and the popsicle would make for a cute ice cream stand. 

That being said I think these updates are getting less and less exciting. I really hope they can deliver some actual new content beyond just new items.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 27, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I really hope the handheld food will also look cute when it's placed! I think I could use the drink in a few places on my island, the cotton candy would obviously look cute near the cotton candy machine, and the popsicle would make for a cute ice cream stand.
> 
> That being said I think these updates are getting less and less exciting. I really hope they can deliver some actual new content beyond just new items.


ohhh i havent even thought about what it would look like placed!! i really hope they're not in one of those bear bags/droppable only
 sksk


----------



## Monokuma73 (Jul 27, 2021)

I can't believe my own eyes. So many are ready sell their souls for cotton candy and some weird looking stools.
However, as I mentioned in my previous post, we just got "update", or more precisely "what has been taken away" again. I'm really surprised we don't have to pay for this. 
It's quite an amazing idea - to lock all events, and create "updates" just to unlock, what is locked for next year.


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 27, 2021)

deanapants said:


> That being said I think these updates are getting less and less exciting. I really hope they can deliver some actual new content beyond just new items.


Yeah i would be happy with a couple more seasonal updates and a larger update like when they added diving. I am not totally upset with this one but i'd have liked content isn't just me buying something.


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 27, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> I can't believe my own eyes. So many are ready sell their souls for cotton candy and some weird looking stools.



Some people genuinely like the items. If you don't, that's fine to express, but there's no need to be snarky toward people for liking something.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 27, 2021)

deanapants said:


> and the popsicle would make for a cute ice cream stand.


oo it would also match with the frozen-treat set!


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 27, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> I can't believe my own eyes. So many are ready sell their souls for cotton candy and some weird looking stools.



Not me, I'm selling _my _soul for the cucumber horse.


----------



## Sweetley (Jul 27, 2021)

Personally, for me it's not really a satisfying update to be honest. I'm not a huge fan of food items due to the fact that I don't have a use for them (they always ending up rotting in my storage) and the firework event is one of my least favorites ones. But okay, at least they gonna continue with the updates. I hope whatever kind of other updates they have in development, I hope it's worth the wait and finally adds something interesting to the game.


----------



## McRibbie (Jul 27, 2021)

OK, have some thoughts:

It's not as crushingly disappointing as April's update, because I was kind of just expecting something like this. There's a vague pang of disappointment, sure... but I'm also optimistic the datamines will show off some more stuff that's being worked on.
I'm also glad they've clarified that yes, they're still working on new stuff... although once again, the replies of the US Isabelle account are still AAAAAAAAAAA
New items look genuinely nice, tho! Candy floss, ice lollies and bubble tea, as well as the AC devs continuing to bring back LGTTC/NL's event items that weren't brought back last year with the return of the Obon items and the tsukimi dango. 
Kind of disappointed it looks like they didn't bring back the retro Nintendo toys (like the Ultra Hand, Ultra Machine and the Ten Billion Barrel), tho. Maybe for Toy Day?
Also kind of disappointed there isn't any "hey, thanks for downloading this!" gift. I'm assuming this is also due to the delays. Next time, maybe?
Overall, it's kinda small (and that's REALLY understating things) but what's there's actually really nice. I look forward to September's update, where I hope they've finally managed to create some more in-depth new stuff for the game.


----------



## Ganucci (Jul 27, 2021)

Can't be disappointed if this is exactly what I was expecting! I love the new items, they look great as usual, and I'm glad they are a part of the Fireworks Festival and not just something to mindlessly order from Nook Shopping. 

Looking at Nintendo's wording...



> * In addition to these updates*, more free content for #AnimalCrossing: New Horizons is currently in development for later this year. More information will be shared in the future, so please stay tuned. Thank you for your support and patience.



The fact that they say "in addition to these updates" is interesting. Maybe I'm looking into it too much, but if more of the usual was coming they could have just not included that at all and started with "More free content...etc.". But because they said "in addition" it makes it sound likes more than just the usual updates are on their way. I guess we'll have to wait and see at the end of September!


----------



## skweegee (Jul 27, 2021)

Oh, a new update announcement!







Can't say I expected anything beyond this. However, I do appreciate them letting us know that they are working on things for the future. It's nice to actually have some communication from them regarding future events, as vague as it might be. Now, whether or not that just turns out to be nothing more than events that are already in the game plus a couple extra seasonal items remains to be seen. Personally, after all this time I just can't be optimistic about it but I certainly wouldn't mind being proven wrong.


----------



## Solio (Jul 27, 2021)

Wow, this is so lame.
I'm so sick and tired of the teasing. "LoOK ForWArd To tHe nExt UpDAte!! UwU"
No Isabelle, I won't. Because it's gonna be the same old crap like last year with a few new sprinkles on top...
I can't believe how badly this game has been handled...


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm not a fan of these "updates" just being a few seasonal items every few months... Maybe I wouldn't mind as much if they could _communicate_ if the next update will be something worth waiting months for or not.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Jul 27, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> (...)
> Looking at Nintendo's wording...
> 
> 
> ...



It looks, like something really *BIG* is coming. Maybe not as big as unlocking Halloween, Christmas and New Year's event, including super-new-arch-2022... but definitely something big.


----------



## Moritz (Jul 27, 2021)

Not much there i really care for.
Oh well, not too fussed.

But in my opinion, there is no other way to interpret the part about working on stuff for later this year, as anything other than them working on a real bigger update to the game. Not just some seasonal items.

Of course that doesn't have to mean its going to be a huge 2.0 update. Far from it.
But as far as I'm concerned it means they are working on something around the same size as the earlier updates.
And im honestly shocked to see people thinking they mean they will just be adding seasonal items again.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 27, 2021)

I don't know what is exactly new, but it's about time they gave use some food items. It was getting annoying seeing villagers being able to eat/drink when we couldn't do that. Still 2-3 food items when there are so many other food related items that villagers pull out to bite/sip is really dragging feet. It's like we're Oliver Twist and all the villagers are aristocrats. 

"Please sir (Nintendo) May I have some more?'
Nintendo: What!? You want more!?

From the animation it looks like they are eating the popsicles/cotton candy, or so I hope, and not like an animation similar to raising the cider glass for a toast. I also wonder if the food goes away after a few bites or if it just stays around forever. Just curious since NL had it where 3-4 bites/sips would make the food/beverage disappear.

I will say that 2-3 food/drink items is nice, but it would had been nicer to have all of it. Or like soda to because soda/pop feels like a summer-y drink. I'll take it because I honestly didn't expect even that, but it's still not having me foam at the mouth to come back too fast.


I thought the eggplant and cucumber models were orderable last year. Maybe I'm getting things mixed up.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 27, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> I can't believe my own eyes. So many are ready sell their souls for cotton candy and some weird looking stools.
> However, as I mentioned in my previous post, we just got "update", or more precisely "what has been taken away" again. I'm really surprised we don't have to pay for this.
> It's quite an amazing idea - to lock all events, and create "updates" just to unlock, what is locked for next year.



i don’t understand how liking new items being added to the game translates to ‘selling your soul’ or how souls come into a discussion of video game updates at all. Personally, I am perfectly satisfied with the game as is and think the update looks small but fun. I have no issue with, and in fact have a lot of sympathy for those who are disappointed, but I think everyone is entitled to their opinion, positive or negative. It’s okay if you do not like the update, but putting blame or judgement on people who are happy about it or about some of the items is unfair.


----------



## Kg1595 (Jul 27, 2021)

Moritz said:


> But in my opinion, there is no other way to interpret the part about working on stuff for later this year, as anything other than them working on a real bigger update to the game. Not just some seasonal items.
> 
> Of course that doesn't have to mean its going to be a huge 2.0 update. Far from it.
> But as far as I'm concerned it means they are working on something around the same size as the earlier updates.
> And im honestly shocked to see people thinking they mean they will just be adding seasonal items again.



Yes, I interpreted it similarly— not necessarily a 2.0, but something in the same vein that we have received in the past, before the smaller updates this spring.  

They also said “free” content, so that confirms to me that a paid DLC is not planned to be released this year.


----------



## Dracule (Jul 27, 2021)

Bethboj said:


> Not me, I'm selling _my _soul for the cucumber horse.


Eggplant cow supremacy. I’ll fight your cucumber horse. 👁👁


----------



## Ganucci (Jul 27, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> Ganucci said:
> 
> 
> > Can't be disappointed if this is exactly what I was expecting! I love the new items, they look great as usual, and I'm glad they are a part of the Fireworks Festival and not just something to mindlessly order from Nook Shopping.
> ...



This is um...really rude?  Sorry to hear you're not satisfied with this update. I'm not exactly sure why you returned to TBT after months of inactivity only to be negative and say "I told you so". Sure this update could be waaaay better, of course we'd love to get more than just some items and a returning holiday, and yes, we all wish Nintendo would communicate with the fans, but some of us still enjoy what we are getting. Especially those of us, such as myself, who have been enjoying the game as is. Please stop the snarky attitude towards myself and others.

(Mods I'm sorry for engaging with this type of behavior. Delete my post if necessary.)


----------



## Dracule (Jul 27, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I don't know what is exactly new, but it's about time they gave use some food items. It was getting annoying seeing villagers being able to eat/drink when we couldn't do that. Still 2-3 food items when there are so many other food related items that villagers pull out to bite/sip is really dragging feet.


I’ve been thinking about this more recently—my island is very much autumnal rustic/homely and the food items (like the lemonade drink and chocolate glazed donut) that I see the villagers pull out are ones I want THE MOST for my island themes. The new handheld items are very cute, but why can’t we just have stuff already apparent to us in the game, too? It makes me bummed out a bit, lol.


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 27, 2021)

Dracule said:


> Eggplant cow supremacy. I’ll fight your cucumber horse. 👁👁


I'm going to build an army


----------



## kemdi (Jul 27, 2021)

Cool. Not disappointed, not surprised. I loved the fireworks last year, and the new stuff looks cute so I want all of them. This updates goes into September, so maybe Halloween is next? I'm definitely looking forward to it, its my fav. holiday and I hope the creepy set comes back.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 27, 2021)

Dracule said:


> I’ve been thinking about this more recently—my island is very much autumnal rustic/homely and the food items (like the lemonade drink and chocolate glazed donut) that I see the villagers pull out are ones I want THE MOST for my island themes. The new handheld items are very cute, but why can’t we just have stuff already apparent to us in the game, too? It makes me bummed out a bit, lol.


Oh yeah, true. It would be nice if the drink and snack machines actually worked so we could get drinks and snacks out of them


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 27, 2021)

Bethboj said:


> Not me, I'm selling _my _soul for the cucumber horse.


Did you get it? Yes. What did it cost? Everything. My Soul.


Not going to lie though. Fore 3-4 months after the combination update, they really don't have a lot to show for it.


----------



## nerfeddude (Jul 27, 2021)

Well, that's exactly something I expected - a small update unlocking next event with little new additions. New food items look very cute! And idk why but I NEED those eggplant cow and cucumber horse. _But what if there's more to this update than meets the eye, huh??_


----------



## kayleee (Jul 27, 2021)

to be honest, I didn't have super high expectations for this update but... I'm actually kinda disappointed lol. I was hoping for new furniture, not new handheld/food items which I literally never use. And it seems as though there won't be another update until at least the end of September -- Fireworks and a couple new food items definitely isn't a substantial enough update to hold players over for two months, at least in my opinion. Oh well, like I said I wasn't expecting much, so I'll probably download the update and then go back to other games I've been playing.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 27, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Oh yeah, true. It would be nice if the drink and snack machines actually worked so we could get drinks and snacks out of them


Or like we could use it as a storage for the food/drink items and then we could just go back to the vending machine to pull one out.



kayleee said:


> to be honest, I didn't have super high expectations for this update but... I'm actually kinda disappointed lol. I was hoping for new furniture, not new handheld/food items which I literally never use. And it seems as though there won't be another update until at least the end of September -- Fireworks and a couple new food items definitely isn't a substantial enough update to hold players over for two months, at least in my opinion. Oh well, like I said I wasn't expecting much, so I'll probably download the update and then go back to other games I've been playing.


It definitely isn't enough to hold the larger player-base together. For those who love it, that's great. I wouldn't say I am in love with the update, but it's alright considering I didn't expect anything. But it's not enough to stop the drain. Nor enough for me to be running to the game. They need a sizeable update to plug it before it's too late. I know a lot of folk who have said that even if there is larger updates it's already 'Too little too late' for them.'


----------



## porkpie28 (Jul 27, 2021)

The fireworks were so good last year happy we are getting them back looking forward to the end of the year


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 27, 2021)

azurill said:


> I really do hope that if what it means. It’s weird to me that you can’t go backwards and redo certain events.



There's another way to look at it I guess. Since they say they've added new additions to the Firework Shows, maybe they mean it's impossible to experience the original version we played last year. As soon as the update drops, and v1.11a is unlocked, I'll be immediately time traveling to find out


----------



## Mairen (Jul 27, 2021)

You guys are so hopeful that something big is coming and Brewster is coming, but we've been getting our hopes up and then crushed again and again all year. Until we are actually notified on what's coming, I just feel like I'm struggling to feel excited about anything upcoming. I want to join you all and be so optimistic but all we seem to get is a few more holiday items added to what we already had. I really wish I could be here celebrating a noteworthy update here with the rest of you


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 27, 2021)

Mairen said:


> You guys are so hopeful that something big is coming and Brewster is coming, but we've been getting our hopes up and then crushed again and again all year. Until we are actually notified on what's coming, I just feel like I'm struggling to feel excited about anything upcoming. I want to join you all and be so optimistic but all we seem to get is a few more holiday items added to what we already had. I really wish I could be here celebrating a noteworthy update here with the rest of you



I have been disappointed by the last few updates, and I think there are reasons to be optimistic or pessimistic depending on how a person wants to look at it.

I'm still fairly optimistic for these reasons:

During the last update, we learned there was reference to a cafe added to the game's code
Nintendo continues to say there is more content coming (admittedly to what degree, we don't know) and today thanked the community for our patience (implying they understand we are waiting for something)
There has been a global pandemic going on that we know has caused Nintendo and all of the game industry long delays
ACNH is Nintendo's best and fastest-selling Switch game, so there are business reasons to continue to support it
If someone feels the opposite, I totally get it and that's fine! The reality is none of us work for Nintendo and we are all just speculating.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jul 27, 2021)

omg!!! the cotton candy is so cute! i need more storage for all my handheld food goodies!


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 27, 2021)

Mairen said:


> You guys are so hopeful that something big is coming and Brewster is coming, but we've been getting our hopes up and then crushed again and again all year. Until we are actually notified on what's coming, I just feel like I'm struggling to feel excited about anything upcoming. I want to join you all and be so optimistic but all we seem to get is a few more holiday items added to what we already had. I really wish I could be here celebrating a noteworthy update here with the rest of you



At the very least, I think Nintendo knows how much we care about the game right now.

This update right down to the Twitter announcement was pretty much what I was expecting for August, so I am not too disappointed today. I am optimistic we'll get something big someday, I just don't know when. If I had to guess when we'll get something new, I'd say sometime September/October if not next year. I don't foresee much happening in November or December.

I like the Firework Shows, so August might fly by


----------



## King koopa (Jul 27, 2021)

Mairen said:


> You guys are so hopeful that something big is coming and Brewster is coming, but we've been getting our hopes up and then crushed again and again all year. Until we are actually notified on what's coming, I just feel like I'm struggling to feel excited about anything upcoming. I want to join you all and be so optimistic but all we seem to get is a few more holiday items added to what we already had. I really wish I could be here celebrating a noteworthy update here with the rest of you


Well we kinda were notified that something new is coming, as Nintendo stated that we will continue to get free updates. Now new horizons has been selling very well and if Nintendo wants to capitalize on that, they could start adding new stuff. The way they said that we will continue to get free stuff made it sound like they know that we're waiting for something new or something to return, so yeah. Honestly at this point I don't really care even if they don't add anything new at all


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm gonna make a hypothesis.

With how things are going and the next update won't be till October. We are either getting "the big stuff" then (brewster, gryoids etc) cause it thematically works.

or

Seasonal Item updates for the rest of the year with a chance the supposed 2.0 update drops the 2nd anniversary of the game. Which by then, adds up to the game's timeline of (2-3 years) of updates.


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 27, 2021)

This isn’t the update we wanted but the cotton candy softens the blow a bit lol. I’m happy we’ll have fireworks again at the least!


----------



## Bluelady (Jul 27, 2021)

Man, I'm so torn right now! I would like for the new handheld items to be consumable, but I would also like to use the boba as decoration. I didn't realize that I wanted to build a boba shop until this update came out. Hopefully, they'll give us more qr slots in the future because I only have six open.


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 27, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I have been disappointed by the last few updates, and I think there are reasons to be optimistic or pessimistic depending on how a person wants to look at it.
> 
> I'm still fairly optimistic for these reasons:
> 
> ...



I'm kinda upset i don't have Brewster back yet. BUT I am also okay with that. 

Didn't they suddenly bring the welcome amiibo update out for NL 2-3 years after the initial release? This gives me hope.

And, if I'm being honest, if the game had released with everything in it already i would be done with the game by now. I'm pretty sure i would have time traveled all over and seen everything there is to see.


----------



## KittenNoir (Jul 27, 2021)

Fairy Floss  I need to get every colour of this it looks so cute !!!!!

Also I am reading the Japanese website that someone linked before it says something about a Musi Tori Tournament ? It is only for Northern Hemisphere islands. What event is this? And hopefully us Southern Hemisphere islands can come visit to play the tournament.


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 27, 2021)

Bethboj said:


> I'm kinda upset i don't have Brewster back yet. BUT I am also okay with that.
> 
> Didn't they suddenly bring the welcome amiibo update out for NL 2-3 years after the initial release? This gives me hope.
> 
> And, if I'm being honest, if the game had released with everything in it already i would be done with the game by now. I'm pretty sure i would have time traveled all over and seen everything there is to see.



Yep, 3 years. And there were other spin-off games in between. 

The timeline for most countries has been:  

New Leaf (2013)
Happy Home Designer (2015)
Amiibo Festival (2015)
New Leaf Welcome Amiibo (2016)
Pocket Camp (2017)
New Horizons (2020)

While the quality of the spin-off games varies, I mention them just to say Nintendo is usually always working on something Animal Crossing, even when we don't know about it.


----------



## azurill (Jul 27, 2021)

Bethboj said:


> I'm kinda upset i don't have Brewster back yet. BUT I am also okay with that.
> 
> Didn't they suddenly bring the welcome amiibo update out for NL 2-3 years after the initial release? This gives me hope.
> 
> And, if I'm being honest, if the game had released with everything in it already i would be done with the game by now. I'm pretty sure i would have time traveled all over and seen everything there is to see.


The welcome amiibo update was I think 3 years after the release. The difference is NL had so much more that it didn’t need an update right away. I’m kinda thinking that’s why they haven’t given us Brewster yet. They didn’t want us to be done with everything right away. Thing is when/if we get Brewster people might not care by then. Especially if they have to wait 3years before he shows up.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jul 27, 2021)

This just proves Nintendo really doesn't care about acnh. Cool love that.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 27, 2021)

Monokuma73 said:


> However, as I mentioned in my previous post, we just got "update", or more precisely "what has been taken away" again.





Monokuma73 said:


> we will get August fireworks *BACK*, as it has been taken away from us.




For what it's worth, the 2020 Firework Shows are still here. It hasn't been taken yet  







(Moments ago)


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 27, 2021)

Bethboj said:


> I'm kinda upset i don't have Brewster back yet. BUT I am also okay with that.
> 
> Didn't they suddenly bring the welcome amiibo update out for NL 2-3 years after the initial release? This gives me hope.
> 
> And, if I'm being honest, if the game had released with everything in it already i would be done with the game by now. I'm pretty sure i would have time traveled all over and seen everything there is to see.


I mean I don't really boot the game up all that much right now as it is. I feel like there's a difference between being done with a game that had it all right away and not dripped (and having 800-1000 hours) compared to still playing the game every now and then for 10-15 minutes not finding anything remotely worthwhile to do and just logging off and (having 50-200 hours)

Yes NL dropped the WA update around late 2016. The thing is, most of the stuff was new furniture, being able to get stuff that was region locked via RVs, and Harv's RV camp/being able to sit on boulders. Everything else was base game from the start.

Right now NH has been slowly adding new furniture and the such, but even those slowly drip-fed updates don't even come close to what WA had to offer and they're way off what NL and previous entries had to offer. We sacrificed a lot for terraforming and placing furniture outside and I honestly don't think it was worth it. At least not to me.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 27, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> This just proves Nintendo really doesn't care about acnh. Cool love that.



eeeeeh.....if they didn't caaare about it then we wouldn't have gotten a year and a 1/2 of free updates....

just saying...

And if you try to explain about Pocket Camp (pardon the assumption) well that's cause its a microtransaction fest in which players are constantly paying the team to make more stuff.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 27, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> eeeeeh.....if they didn't caaare about it then we wouldn't have gotten a year and a 1/2 of free updates....


The fact that most of the free updates have been pretty small doesn't bode well nor that they keep calling them free. I don't want to have to pay a lot of money each time an update comes around for something else. Imagine if we have to fork out $5 or $10 for the next Nook upgrade. Going to feel like it cheapens the moment instead of progressing for it. (Hypothetical, cause I don't know if we will get another shop upgrade)


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 27, 2021)

Some kind of paid DLC makes a lot of sense for the future since they have a huge pool of potential customers who own the main game.

If it ever happens, I think it will be a while before we see it, and I would expect it to be more of a distinct expansion that feels optional or like an add-on rather than something that fills in current missing features.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 27, 2021)

new horizons: 1.11 brewster is (not) here.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jul 27, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> eeeeeh.....if they didn't caaare about it then we wouldn't have gotten a year and a 1/2 of free updates....
> 
> just saying...
> 
> And if you try to explain about Pocket Camp (pardon the assumption) well that's cause its a microtransaction fest in which players are constantly paying the team to make more stuff.



True, but can't say those updates have being all that good. It's better than nothing though. 

I have nothing to say about pocket camp. What made you think I had an issue with that game? 

I still don't think Nintendo gives a fluff, otherwise they would have given us what we wanted by now. Instead, we get these small pathetic updates that don't do anything for the game. Its sad. 

And don't call me ungrateful, because I'm not. I still play the game daily. It just sucks to see it not get the content it deserves.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Jul 27, 2021)

I’m actually so excited for the cotton candy. I think Nintendo is well aware of the reception these small updates have been receiving and I do believe something more substantial is in the works. We just have to be a little more patient.


----------



## azurill (Jul 27, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> For what it's worth, the 2020 Firework Shows are still here. It hasn't been taken yet
> 
> View attachment 387413View attachment 387414
> (Moments ago)


At least it is still there now. I’m curious if it will still be there after the update.




MayorofMapleton said:


> eeeeeh.....if they didn't caaare about it then we wouldn't have gotten a year and a 1/2 of free updates....
> 
> just saying...
> 
> And if you try to explain about Pocket Camp (pardon the assumption) well that's cause its a microtransaction fest in which players are constantly paying the team to make more stuff.


The updates mostly had things that are in the base game of NL. Yes we have gotten some new items but there is still so much missing that probably won’t be added with an update.


----------



## Weebgirlstan (Jul 27, 2021)

my first ever celebration in acnh loll


----------



## Rosch (Jul 27, 2021)

I've been looking at the seasonal items and it seems that they altered the dates and made it shorter.
*
Cowherd & Weaver Girl Day*
2020: August 1 – August 31
2021: August 5 – August 14

*Moon-Viewing Day*
2020: September 7 – October 8
2021: September 12 – September 21


----------



## Mad Aly (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Rosch (Jul 27, 2021)

Mad Aly said:


> View attachment 387423


I agree.

The pandemic and the Splatoon argument doesn't really work here. NH has been in development years ahead of the pandemic. And development teams can be split. So those arguments don't hold water. The team who works on Pocket Camp also works on NH, so complaints are valid.

Anyway, I am still staying optimistic. If previous events are just getting re-enabled and unsubstantial content are just being thrown in, then there is certainly no need for a "_currently in development_" remark.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 27, 2021)

I mean, I don't want to be that person, but they could had decided against doing more updates as soon as the game launched because they released it during an opportune time and got their money worth out of the sells alone and figured that doing anything extra wasn't worth the time, resources, or risk because they already made more than enough.

I can only see them bothering with sizable updates if they go the paid dlc approach because that's why they still bother with Pocket Camp. It's just not worth their time. I remember voicing my concerns here about the mobile app game (years before NH was ever mentioned) saying how they wouldn't focus as much on their mainline game if the two were back to back, but my concerns were dismissed.


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 27, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I can only see them bothering with sizable updates if they go the paid dlc approach because that's why they still bother with Pocket Camp. .



I don’t wish to disclose how much I’d be willing to pay for blathers. _Nintendo might be watching. _


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 27, 2021)

Bethboj said:


> I don’t wish to disclose how much I’d be willing to pay for blathers. _Nintendo might be watching. _


I hope not much considering he's in the game right now ;p


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 27, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I hope not much considering he's in the game right now ;p


I meant Brewster, in my defence it’s 2am for me. :3


----------



## Rosch (Jul 27, 2021)

DLC is okay if it's entirely new content. But locking content (that should be in the game initially) behind a paywall is something that I am very much against.


----------



## LexiOfFurby (Jul 27, 2021)

If animal villagers can have cotton candy I NEED a photo of Katyperry and Pashmina with some!


----------



## azurill (Jul 27, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I can only see them bothering with sizable updates if they go the paid dlc


I would rather they  not have a lot of paid dlc but  I think you are right. I don’t see them doing anything big unless it’s a paid dlc.


----------



## Meadows (Jul 27, 2021)

Honestly my favorite small update so far. I love all of the food items and I'm glad to see some items from new leaf return!

The second best small update would be the one in March, but because half of it was locked behind amiibo...


----------



## maria110 (Jul 27, 2021)

Hmm. I'm not super excited about the update since I don't use the hand held food items very much. But it'll be nice to do the fireworks shows again and to see Jolly Redd in the plaza!


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jul 27, 2021)

bebebese said:


> That person who guessed that the CoCa held item would be cotton candy was right! Look at how cute it is!!


That was me!

If @Rosch posts the codes again I'll take another crack at them (I can't be bothered tracking that thread down...)

I believe my other guess was Snowball for SnBa...so we'll see what winter brings.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 27, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> That was me!
> 
> If @Rosch posts the codes again I'll take another crack at them (I can't be bothered tracking that thread down...)
> 
> I believe my other guess was Snowball for SnBa...so we'll see what winter brings.


Here you go. Added Cotton Candy and Tapioca Drink into the list.

SpnR (SpanneR)
DStk (DishStack)
GlDr (Glass Drink)
Cnut (Coconut)
Pitc (Pitcher)
Trwl (Trowel)
STWN
CoCa (Cotton Candy)
TaDr (Tapioca Drink)
SnBa
EDIT:
Just to point out that the above are all unused handheld items found in the code added in ver1.10. Some are for villagers, some are for players, some are both. Which is which, I don't know.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 27, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Here you go. Added Cotton Candy and Tapioca Drink into the list.
> 
> SpnR (SpanneR)
> DStk (DishStack)
> ...


My guess for the glass drink is maybe it's the smoothie that the villagers can drink? No clue on the other ones


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jul 27, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Here you go. Added Cotton Candy and Tapioca Drink into the list.
> 
> SpnR (SpanneR)
> DStk (DishStack)
> ...


Thanks! 

I would've never ...ever...guessed Tapioca Drink...

So...if I remember correctly...most of these pertain to working at some kind of restaurant, correct?

Just my opinion obviously, but I don't think Spanner is correct. In all other instances the capitals represent their own words....unless we expand it to Spanner Ratchet...and then I dunno what purpose it would serve in AC. Is a spanner something else in other dialects?


----------



## Rosch (Jul 27, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I would've never ...ever...guessed Tapioca Drink...
> 
> ...


It wasn't really clear whether some of these are for a restaurant of sorts. I recall I was just theorizing that because many of these seems to be restaurant related (also my theory of having part-time jobs).

SpnR could be Spanner Roll as well, which is a set of ratchet spanners in a bag. But it could just be a single spanner ratchet.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jul 27, 2021)

Rosch said:


> It wasn't really clear whether some of these are for a restaurant of sorts. I recall I was just theorizing that because many of these seems to be restaurant related (also my theory of having part-time jobs).
> 
> SpnR could be Spanner Roll as well, which is a set of ratchet spanners in a bag. But it could just be a single spanner ratchet.


I think your information actually led me to go digging for info initially, and I think I did actually find something about a restaurant...and as I'm typing this I think it was actually a youtube source that according to fans is mostly hype and very unreliable lol

Part time jobs is a great theory though...the spanner would make perfect sense if that's the case.

I appreciate you posting the info Rosch...but I've just accepted pondering on STWN would be almost pointless...I'm fairly confident they're all individual words...and I can't picture any 4 word handheld items at the moment.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2021

Maybe it's some weird code for popsicle


----------



## Valeris (Jul 27, 2021)

I'll put my bias aside and approach this objectively. Not only are we waiting for one substantial update, but after the community being put aside does Nintendo think it's near enough? We've for the majority been floating by on the bare minimum while Pocket Camp churns out constant updates. From what I've been told the New Horizons team was reallocated to the new Splatoon as well. The bottom line is that they burned this community. They already had our money so we were last on their list of priorities.

I don't think one big update is going to make up for all the time they spent all but shelving this game. And I glad for an update? Sure. How do we know they just aren't going to say "You got your content, we have other projects again, see you later!" Nintendo short of consistent, large updates isn't going to move the needle here. Most of us feel burned with how we were treated. As it is for one update that they consider content which is ambiguous as to just how much, we'll have to wait for sometime this year. This tells me either it's a massive update or they had nothing in the works, that they're just *now* starting to work on it. 

I'd expect given the timeframe the team is only working on this supposed update part time rather than making it their focus as well. In my opinion, given how well New Horizons sold it was a bad decision to push actual content for this game to the back of the line. Nintendo couldn't have expected the reception to be mostly positive to this. They've so much ground to make up and they went too far with leaving players out in the cold. There are so many players who have quit this game and won't trust Nintendo with it again as far as they can throw them. Here's hoping we get continual, actual content not just a one and done.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 27, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> I think your information actually led me to go digging for info initially, and I think I did actually find something about a restaurant...and as I'm typing this I think it was actually a youtube source that according to fans is mostly hype and very unreliable lol
> 
> Part time jobs is a great theory though...the spanner would make perfect sense if that's the case.
> 
> ...


It's Something That We Need. 

Speaking of popsicle, I wish they give us the soda, sandwich, cupp of tea and donuts as well. Those are already in the game anyway.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm hanging my hopes on the tiny 'thanks for your patience.' at the very end.

They've gotta know we're not patiently waiting for things like cotton candy and bubble tea...


----------



## Jaco (Jul 27, 2021)

Happy to get an update. I like the fireworks shows, but still a little disappointed that we haven't seen something more substantial yet.

Fingers crossed that something big is in the pipeline.


----------



## coldpotato (Jul 28, 2021)

Valeris said:


> I'd expect given the timeframe the team is only working on this supposed update part time rather than making it their focus as well. *In my opinion, given how well New Horizons sold it was a bad decision to push actual content for this game to the back of the line. *Nintendo couldn't have expected the reception to be mostly positive to this. They've so much ground to make up and they went too far with leaving players out in the cold. There are so many players who have quit this game and won't trust Nintendo with it again as far as they can throw them. Here's hoping we get continual, actual content not just a one and done.



I agree with this so much. I get they made so much money with this game, but they seriously missed a huge opportunity to make even more money by continuously giving quality updates. Forget about doing the right thing for the fans, from a business standpoint alone I don't think it was smart. They had so many months that would have been perfect to release something exciting to boost sales, but they waited too long. A lot of people label this a dead game now and it will be really tough to revive it (if it's even possible) and get people hyped about it again.


----------



## atalkingfish (Jul 28, 2021)

It's obvious that Nintendo is trying to leverage their online service to fund "free" DLC for games like Animal Crossing. And it's clear that that's not working, as far as customer satisfaction goes. I'm glad to hear that they're planning more content, but I would honestly rather than charge money so we can actually get some _real_ content. If everyone is unwilling to pay actual money for ongoing development, how are they going to fund ongoing development? Sales cover the actual production of the game, not 5 years of development post-release. Other games with multiple years of development have some form of obligating money from the consumer. So this game needs that. Not microtransactions, just paid expansions or something.


----------



## Jaco (Jul 28, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I agree with this so much. I get they made so much money with this game, but they seriously missed a huge opportunity to make even more money by continuously giving quality updates. Forget about doing the right thing for the fans, from a business standpoint alone I don't think it was smart. They had so many months that would have been perfect to release something exciting to boost sales, but they waited too long. A lot of people label this a dead game now and it will be really tough to revive it (if it's even possible) and get people hyped about it again.



I agree. Setting aside fan expectations, not following up with DLC and significant content updates post-launch has been a huge wasted opportunity. Even many of the updates we got were essentially base-game additions that were time-locked.

It genuinely feels like they got the money and just ran from the game. Older, less popular games than NH get more attention and DLC.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2021)

@Rosch Are all those abbreivated words confirmed to be the things like DishStack/Trowel or is that what we are assuming them to be? I haven't really kept up with those coded words. I remember months back that you showed them to us. Because the trowel sounds like more gardening stuff or a garden furniture tool, but I don't recall seeing that anywhere.



atalkingfish said:


> It's obvious that Nintendo is trying to leverage their online service to fund "free" DLC for games like Animal Crossing. And it's clear that that's not working, as far as customer satisfaction goes. I'm glad to hear that they're planning more content, but I would honestly rather than charge money so we can actually get some _real_ content. If everyone is unwilling to pay actual money for ongoing development, how are they going to fund ongoing development? Sales cover the actual production of the game, not 5 years of development post-release. Other games with multiple years of development have some form of obligating money from the consumer. So this game needs that. Not microtransactions, just paid expansions or something.


If it's new stuff that didn't exist in older games, I would say that is fine, but baseline stuff is not the way to go. We're all probably adults and or teenagers here, but imagine all the kids (this is still considered a kid/family game after all) who won't be able to experience the full AC experience that was available freely on all the other previous titles. Imagine them asking us to pay for holidays and events to no longer be timelocked with something akin to the 'Holiday Pass' That just wouldn't sit right. Like the game stops getting updates so you can no longer wait for them to update the next holiday and so they expect extra money on top of that $60 for something that should had just been in the game from the start.

The WA update was also free. It's amazing that it was free with how much content it has. Playing online during that time was also free. Now they want us to spend $400 to make another additional island. They're greedy. I really don't want to see what they would consider paid dlc, especially when it probably won't even compare to what we got for free with the WA update.



Valeris said:


> As it is for one update that they consider content which is ambiguous as to just how much, we'll have to wait for sometime this year. This tells me either it's a massive update or they had nothing in the works, that they're just *now* starting to work on it.


This is what has been on my mind ever since Doug made that comment about 'more stuff coming' and the tweet NoA/Isabelle just made recently 'for us to be more patient and they appreciate that' That they really didn't have anything loaded and now they realize how many are upset and are just now deciding to work on sizeable things. I mean really, cotton candy and popsicles are cool and all, but 3 months since the last update? And a year and a 1/2 since launch? This game totally feels like early access after all this time.


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 28, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @Rosch
> 
> 
> This is what has been on my mind ever since Doug made that comment about 'more stuff coming' and the tweet NoA/Isabelle just made recently 'for us to be more patient and they appreciate that' That they really didn't have anything loaded and now they realize how many are upset and are just now deciding to work on sizeable things. I mean really, cotton candy and popsicles are cool and all, but 3 months since the last update? And a year and a 1/2 since launch? This game totally feels like early access after all this time.



I have to say I instantly thought this as soon as nothing was mentioned at E3 until someone from Nintendo said that they have other updates planned (or something along those lines). It felt very kinda “uh oh, we thought people would have forgot about this game by now”.
That being said I really hope that the backlash they received for that pushed them to actually make more updates that deliver content that goes beyond an event we’ve already seen.

But then I gotta wonder… where have Nintendo been since ACNH launch? Surely they would have seen the thousands of brilliant ideas before now? They must have known the vast majority has been asking for Brewster since launch, along with other NPCs from previous games. 

I’m just going to keep waiting patiently I guess, I just wish there was more communication between Nintendo and their fans. So many games have devs on social media interacting with the players, listening to their ideas and forwarding them to higher ups. They could massively improve the game with very little brainstorming because it’s been done for them!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2021)

@Bethboj This is also the company that just recently gave us the next line up of game's on the NSO and it's all games that I never even heard of. It's like they went out of their way to dig at the bottom of the barrel to find the most obscure games when people are still asking for EarthBound, Mario RPG, and the such. It'd be one thing if the game's they offered in August and before were games that still were received well or well known, but we got Spankey's Quest. Like what even.

I would had rather had the virtual console back where you can buy the games (including the ones that the fan's are asking for) then have the NSO which has really no great features and a bunch of what seems bargain bin games at the back side of a crappy Walmart that they can't sell even after dropping them to $1-5.

Xbox and Playstation also have online subscriptions and they offer game libraries as well. This isn't a New Horizon problem. It's a Nintendo problem if you look at all of their other poor decisions and practices. Like the joycons still drift. People voiced concerns. They don't listen and decided to use the same material on the Switch Lite so that those joycons that aren't interchangeable will also drift. They only started to listen when the law hit them and they were forced to issue repairs if someone sent their joycons in. And they are still making them with the same materials.

I like Nintendo. I really do. But I feel like lately they feel like they're too big to fall/fail and can do whatever they want without backlash.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jul 28, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> I have nothing to say about pocket camp. What made you think I had an issue with that game?



Nothing specifically, just usually in these kinds of discussion the other brings up "what about pocket camp...", which is why i apologized ahead of the response for the assumption if you were going to take that stance.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 28, 2021)

Do we have dates for when the cotton-candy and popsicles are out in Nook Shopping?
I'm wondering if they'll be at Redds booth if we have no dates.​


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 28, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> Do we have dates for when the cotton-candy and popsicles are out in Nook Shopping?
> I'm wondering if they'll be at Redds booth if we have no dates.​



I believe Redd will have them in his raffle.


----------



## Moritz (Jul 28, 2021)

I can't fully understand why people are thinking that they only just started work on adding content for the future.

From the datamines over the past year, there has been lots of different things that have been found that are not currently in the game.

I think the only update the game has received that has not HAD to come out when it did due to time reasons, was the sanrio update. And even that one could had had to come out when it did due to contractual reasons.

Is it not possible, likely even, that their work had to be prioritised so that the seasonal holidays and such came out on those holidays, and other content for the game had to take a backseat for a while?

Because it is very clear they have been working on things that have not yet been added to the game.


----------



## Kate86 (Jul 28, 2021)

Pretty much what I was expecting, and I have to say I’m glad it only goes through mid-September-ish so they’ll have to do another update for Holiday 2021. Also I’m super happy to get the little eggplant and cucumber thingies but it’s making me want additional vegetables to grow even more.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2021)

Kate86 said:


> Pretty much what I was expecting, and I have to say I’m glad it only goes through mid-September-ish so they’ll have to do another update for Holiday 2021. Also I’m super happy to get the little eggplant and cucumber thingies but it’s making me want additional vegetables to grow even more.


Yeah I'm kind of surprised they didn't bother to do corn for Summer. They already have the furniture model piece from NL so they could probably just reuse that. I do hope they don't just stop with pumpkins though.



Moritz said:


> I can't fully understand why people are thinking that they only just started work on adding content for the future.


Probably because Nintendo is so tight-lipped about anything and so them finally coming out and commenting after so much time has passed came out of the blue and was surprising. I don't necessarily believe the whole they are just now working on new stuff after realizing a good portion of the fanbase are upset, but it did cross my mind.

I mean that's as transparent as Nintendo has been in a while, but so many people have speculated it to me they have bigger stuff they haven't added yet, they are just now working on it, that Doug's words just mean more seasonal items dashed in with holidays. If they would just be more concise with their words or had explained what is really going on since launch or a 1/2 month or so I don't think the fanbase would be as divided as it is. We would just accept the game for what it is and move on or stay.

It's just that if they do have stuff already locked and loaded, I don't get why they're holding it for a year and a half.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 28, 2021)

azurill said:


> The welcome amiibo update was I think 3 years after the release. The difference is NL had so much more that it didn’t need an update right away. I’m kinda thinking that’s why they haven’t given us Brewster yet. They didn’t want us to be done with everything right away. Thing is when/if we get Brewster people might not care by then. Especially if they have to wait 3years before he shows up.


Yeah, that's the main problem. If they hadn't of taken away anything or at least a lot of things, I think people wouldn't be as mad. I'm fine with waiting for *new* content, but the content we're all waiting for isn't new so it's frustrating.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 28, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Yeah, that's the main problem. If they hadn't of taken away anything or at least a lot of things, I think people wouldn't be as mad. I'm fine with waiting for *new* content, but the content we're all waiting for isn't new so it's frustrating.


yeah i think the adding of old content and presenting it as 'new content' kinda bugs me. if it were something actually brand-new i completely understand waiting for it (if at all!) but again, so much was missing from the start.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 28, 2021)

TillyGoesMeow said:


> yeah i think the adding of old content and presenting it as 'new content' kinda bugs me. if it were something actually brand-new i completely understand waiting for it (if at all!) but again, so much was missing from the start.


Real talk! It's almost insulting, like they think we're all stupid fools.


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 28, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> It's just that if they do have stuff already locked and loaded, I don't get why they're holding it for a year and a half.



I'm not sure we will ever get a clear answer on what the schedule was supposed to be. It kind of seems like they've always been working from behind, even prior to the pandemic. The game was originally supposed to come out in 2019, was delayed until 2020, then comes out immediately as the pandemic starts when offices get shutdown.

I know the pandemic reason is not the most satisfactory answer, but considering the game was delayed even before that, it seems possible to me that it pushed things back further and they could be 6 months or so behind where they hoped to be at this time.

For instance, if the game had released in Fall 2019, they would have immediately had to add Halloween, Turkey Day, and Toy Day. Then that would have freed up Fall 2020 for updates beyond holidays. But because the game was pushed to March 2020, some of the seasonal updates they planned may be a whole year behind. 

I could be completely wrong here, just one theory.


----------



## b100ming (Jul 28, 2021)

deanapants said:


> I really hope the handheld food will also look cute when it's placed! I think I could use the drink in a few places on my island, the cotton candy would obviously look cute near the cotton candy machine, and the popsicle would make for a cute ice cream stand.
> 
> That being said I think these updates are getting less and less exciting. I really hope they can deliver some actual new content beyond just new items.


I remember seeing all my villagers eating popsicles and being like, “Hey! Where’s my popsicle?”


----------



## Kate86 (Jul 28, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Yeah I'm kind of surprised they didn't bother to do corn for Summer. They already have the furniture model piece from NL so they could probably just reuse that. I do hope they don't just stop with pumpkins though.



Oh, I forgot about that corn item from NL! That would be amazing to have back, or to grow corn. I would make a corn maze for fall.  That wheat item you could walk through would be great as well. There are so many old items that would make sense to have now since we can place them outside. I just hope they bring them in a future update.


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 28, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> For instance, if the game had released in Fall 2019, they would have immediately had to add Halloween, Turkey Day, and Toy Day. Then that would have freed up Fall 2020 for updates beyond holidays. But because the game was pushed to March 2020, some of the seasonal updates they planned may be a whole year behind.
> 
> I could be completely wrong here, just one theory.



Thinking about this a little more, this is what the alternate timeline could have looked like if the game wasn't delayed from 2019 to 2020 and there was no pandemic.

Sept. 2019 - Game releases
Oct. 2019 - Halloween update
Nov. 2019 - Turkey Day update
Dec. 2019 - Toy Day update
Feb. 2020 - Festivale update
April 2020 - Bunny Day update
May 2020 - Leif and Redd added, May Day, Museum Day, Museum upgrade
June 2020 - Summer Wave 1 update, diving
July 2020 - Summer Wave 2 update, fireworks
September 2020 - 1-year anniversary, cafe added

Instead, the game launched 6 months already behind, then the pandemic threw things off even more (and is maybe why they never got around to properly developing anything after the cafe, explaining the weird gap we've had this summer).

Again, just a theory! I may be totally wrong.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 28, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Yeah, that's the main problem. If they hadn't of taken away anything or at least a lot of things, I think people wouldn't be as mad. I'm fine with waiting for *new* content, but the content we're all waiting for isn't new so it's frustrating.


That, and the fact that they took so much out but never added at least half of the stuff back in, or replaced it. Sure some npcs got their jobs replaced, but others didn't. Like @TheDuke55 said, if Nintendo was careful about their words explaining that possibly new content is in the works, then the community probably wouldn't be as divided as it is right now with people trying to protect the game and people who are criticizing it. We would just enjoy the game, and that's it. It's confusing because we don't know if Nintendo's "New content is in the works" message is just for holidays or if we're actually going to get something new or added back


----------



## Corrie (Jul 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> That, and the fact that they took so much out but never added at least half of the stuff back in, or replaced it. Sure some npcs got their jobs replaced, but others didn't. Like @TheDuke55 said, if Nintendo was careful about their words explaining that possibly new content is in the works, then the community probably wouldn't be as divided as it is right now with people trying to protect the game and people who are criticizing it. We would just enjoy the game, and that's it. It's confusing because we don't know if Nintendo's "New content is in the works" message is just for holidays or if we're actually going to get something new or added back


Besides, "new content" could just mean 2 new Christmas items or something else small and lame.


----------



## Fye (Jul 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> GlDr (Glass Drink)


if this ends up being glass drink I really hope it's the one with ice tea that isabelle has on her desk during summer announcements. it looks so good


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Besides, "new content" could just mean 2 new Christmas items or something else small and lame.


It's the OLED Switch, but you need to buy the system to get it in the mail.



Koopadude100 said:


> That, and the fact that they took so much out but never added at least half of the stuff back in, or replaced it. Sure some npcs got their jobs replaced, but others didn't. Like @TheDuke55 said, if Nintendo was careful about their words explaining that possibly new content is in the works, then the community probably wouldn't be as divided as it is right now with people trying to protect the game and people who are criticizing it. We would just enjoy the game, and that's it. It's confusing because we don't know if Nintendo's "New content is in the works" message is just for holidays or if we're actually going to get something new or added back


Seriously out of all the Animal Crossing titles, I've never seen the playerbase as divided as it is now. Even that Amiibo Festival game didn't get as much backlash because we all accepted that it was just a bad game. But this is a mainline game, but they're not treating it like it is imo and they're treating PC like it is their mainline game. So that leaves a bit of a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Boccages (Jul 28, 2021)

The biggest problem that Nintendo has is lack of communication with its growing userbase. Updating Animal Crossing is one thing, leaving its userbase in the dark is another one altogether. At least they went out of their way to tell us to expect a more meaningful update before the year's end to avoid a very predictable backlash from AC fans... They are slow learners I'd say.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 28, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Seriously out of all the Animal Crossing titles, I've never seen the playerbase as divided as it is now. Even that Amiibo Festival game didn't get as much backlash because we all accepted that it was just a bad game. But this is a mainline game, but they're not treating it like it is imo and they're treating PC like it is their mainline game. So that leaves a bit of a sour taste in my mouth.


Yeah me neither. I mean, like I said before, Nintendo could actually be working on a new update that will change the game forever, but no one knows for sure. It could just be a holiday update. That's why some people aren't even bothering about the game anymore because they don't want to think Nintendo is going to update the game...only to be slapped in the face when it isn't. I mean, I like new horizons. I really do. It's just the state that the game is in right now is both confusing and frustrating because we don't know what Nintendo is going to do, and at this point it's a very bad direction for the game imo.


----------



## McRibbie (Jul 28, 2021)

OK, a few thoughts on today's discussions:

As someone who keeps up to date with datamines, there was a long period of time between last August and this March in which nothing really turned up, which in hindsight we can chalk the long drought of content (god, I hate that word, it treats parts of games as stuff instead of something that's there for a reason) we're currently going through up to, as the devs prioritised getting the most needed holidays ready. This is ultimately HELL, but by Nintendo basically going "yeah, there's more new stuff soon" we're obviously coming to the end of that.
NH's success has ultimately led Nintendo to (apparently) decide to cut back on making mobile games, a fact backed up by their announcement today of Dr Mario World being shut down, although I don't think Pocket Camp's in danger anytime soon due to how well it performs (it's the second-ranked app, behind Fire Emblem Heroes). I wish it WAS being shut down, but that's more down to the fact I don't like the way it looks, plays or the fact you have to pay a lot of real, IRL money for it.
I'm genuinely indifferent to their lack of communication regarding NH, partially because I don't want them to explicitly promise stuff they can't fulfil, partially because I keep up to date with datamines and I know what's at least being worked on, and partially because I have a couple of hunches based off of a load of vague evidence that I'm inevitably going to end up being wrong about... but I understand the frustration with not hearing anything.
Listening to fandom is inherently a double-edged sword, and doubly so in the case of Animal Crossing, who in general seem to have have a fairly open and receptive dev team as opposed to other Nintendo franchises. On one hand, you can communicate what's good and what's bad about whatever's being put out. On the other hand, fandom can act like the worst kind of focus group, where you basically go "Hey, you know that real-time mechanic? It's kind of inconvenient for me, could you change that?" or "villagers must basically do nothing without me and be subservient to my every whim... but also be mean to me" or "it's got to be down to earth, but also crawling with magic robots"
As someone who's curious about Earthbound but has never played it, yeah, also understand the frustration with NSO's weird choice of titles, although I appreciate putting out some of the more obscure titles because I can try stuff out, which is the one thing I like about subscription services, which I generally don't like because they're basically "pay us money to never own something!" 
Joy-con drift is basically down to "we decided to use THIS stock ALPS joystick for size and cost reasons, not because it's good" which both explains why they've not done anything about it, and is REALLY depressing.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2021)

@McRibbie I didn't know about the Doctor Mario app getting terminated. Looked it up and it will be gone in November. In their announcement, did they state why? Like was it under-performing for them?

I personally never liked the idea of Nintendo going into the mobile gaming business. I know I shouldn't probably like that they're shutting those games down, but I feel like they can focus those people onto other projects/efforts.


----------



## DaisyFan (Jul 28, 2021)

Okie. Just a small update, but I am excited for more food items, especially the cotton candy!


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 28, 2021)

DaisyFan said:


> Okie. Just a small update, but I am excited for more food items, especially the cotton candy!



I won’t say no to more food items, I wish we had more crop type items to grow though. Hopefully in the future!


----------



## McRibbie (Jul 28, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @McRibbie I didn't know about the Doctor Mario app getting terminated. Looked it up and it will be gone in November. In their announcement, did they state why? Like was it under-performing for them?
> 
> I personally never liked the idea of Nintendo going into the mobile gaming business. I know I shouldn't probably like that they're shutting those games down, but I feel like they can focus those people onto other projects/efforts.


a) yeah, I looked up who develops Nintendo's mobile games and I found a graph showing it was their worst-performing mobile game.
b) I personally hate it too, seems like it's another of those things they did to compensate for the Wii U's failure (given it was something Iwata ended up flip-flopping on just before he died) but it's honestly just "HEY GUYS, WE HAVE *CONTENT*, MONEY PLS", and I'd rather they use those devs to further strengthen the Switch's lineup instead.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jul 28, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Nothing specifically, just usually in these kinds of discussion the other brings up "what about pocket camp...", which is why i apologized ahead of the response for the assumption if you were going to take that stance.



Ah, well. Pocket Camp has a whole different team behind it doesn't it? So I don't really see the point in complaining about the game getting better stuff.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 28, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @Rosch Are all those abbreivated words confirmed to be the things like DishStack/Trowel or is that what we are assuming them to be? I haven't really kept up with those coded words. I remember months back that you showed them to us. Because the trowel sounds like more gardening stuff or a garden furniture tool, but I don't recall seeing that anywhere.


If I'm not mistaken, yes, some of those are actually confirmed by a dataminer. To quote:

"New unused tool strings: SpannerR (SpnR), DishStack (DStk), GlassDrink (GlDr), Coconut (Cnut), Pitcher (Pitc), Trowel (Trwl), Pict, STWN, CoCa, TaDr, and SnBa."

I just realized that _Pitc _and _Pict _are two different things. I always assumed it was just a typo.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Jul 28, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Ah, well. Pocket Camp has a whole different team behind it doesn't it? So I don't really see the point in complaining about the game getting better stuff.


That's true but like , it's still under Nintendo? They gave us pocket camp items before~


----------



## daringred_ (Jul 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> If I'm not mistaken, yes, some of those are actually confirmed by a dataminer. To quote:
> 
> "New unused tool strings: SpannerR (SpnR), DishStack (DStk), GlassDrink (GlDr), Coconut (Cnut), Pitcher (Pitc), Trowel (Trwl), Pict, STWN, CoCa, TaDr, and SnBa."
> 
> I just realized that _Pitc _and _Pict _are two different things. I always assumed it was just a typo.



if these are tools, is there any chance "pitc" is short for pitchfork as opposed to pitcher? or does it specifically say pitcher somewhere? although i suppose, if it was pitchfork, it might've been "PitcK" instead or something. i only ask because the only type of pitcher i know of is a water jug lmao, and a pitchfork seems more likely if future crops are coming to go along with pumpkins. just a thought.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> If I'm not mistaken, yes, some of those are actually confirmed by a dataminer. To quote:
> 
> "New unused tool strings: SpannerR (SpnR), DishStack (DStk), GlassDrink (GlDr), Coconut (Cnut), Pitcher (Pitc), Trowel (Trwl), Pict, STWN, CoCa, TaDr, and SnBa."
> 
> I just realized that _Pitc _and _Pict _are two different things. I always assumed it was just a typo.


Oh wow a dishstack is a held tool? That sounds so weird. Like carrying around a stack of plates lol. That makes it sound like a bus-boy or something.

I saw the Cnut/Coconut thing, but just assumed it meant the coconut fruit. This probably means we will be getting the coconut drink that villagers were able to carry/drink around since the beginning.


----------



## daringred_ (Jul 28, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Oh wow a dishstack is a held tool? That sounds so weird. Like carrying around a stack of plates lol. That makes it sound like a bus-boy or something.
> 
> I saw the Cnut/Coconut thing, but just assumed it meant the coconut fruit. This probably means we will be getting the coconut drink that villagers were able to carry/drink around since the beginning.



if we get a part-time job again (either the roost mini-game from NL, or something similar), my guess is that's where the dish stack would feature.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 28, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> if these are tools, is there any chance "pitc" is short for pitchfork as opposed to pitcher? or does it specifically say pitcher somewhere? although i suppose, if it was pitchfork, it might've been "PitcK" instead or something. i only ask because the only type of pitcher i know of is a water jug lmao, and a pitchfork seems more likely if future crops are coming to go along with pumpkins. just a thought.





daringred_ said:


> if we get a part-time job again (either the roost mini-game from NL, or something similar), my guess is that's where the dish stack would feature.


This is the reason why I had a theory on villagers (or us) having part-time jobs. The spanner which mechanics use, the trowel for gardening, and lots of restaurant held items, etc.

There's also a dummy code in the wardrobe eventflow of villagers for "_BusinessMode_" ( flow DummyDemo_BusinessMode ), which I believe points to villagers changing to specific outfits, much like how they change outfits when it rains or when working out. I also posted something long ago about earlier datamined code where villagers might wear hospital, school and swimming gear. It might be related to this.

Of course, all of this is speculation. But I wish were true.


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 28, 2021)

Has there ever been any further mention or speculation of these things from the original data mine from over a year ago (April 2020)?

There are unused shopping interfaces in the game: ‘cGardening’, ‘cMuseum’ (possibly the aforementioned museum shop), ‘cRealEstate’, ‘cGallery’
Since 1.1 they’ve added ‘WOffice’ as well, which isn’t actually used yet
A good portion from that data mine ended up coming true and these have always seemed interesting.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 28, 2021)

Server maintenance in 20 minutes. It's upon is


----------



## Rosch (Jul 28, 2021)

The update is now available. If it doesn't update automatically, press '+' on the game icon, select _Software Update_, then _Via the Internet_ to manually update the game.

There really is nothing to see right now, unless you TT to the fireworks.

Also still no bulk crafting and shopping cart at Ables.

EDIT:
Apparently, some people say there are variations to the boba tea. It is also consumable and "powers you up".


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 28, 2021)

Villagers can be seen at the Museum again.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> The update is now available. If it doesn't update automatically, press '+' on the game icon, select _Software Update_, then _Via the Internet_ to manually update the game.
> 
> There really is nothing to see right now, unless you TT to the fireworks.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to say thank you for your knowledge of updating us on things in the games files! There's a lot of rumors but with people like you we can figure out if anything is coming or not


----------



## Rosch (Jul 28, 2021)

You can eat the food 3 times before it is consumed.

Cotton candy (ramune, plain, strawberry, melon)
Boba (milk, green, strawberry, coffee, mango)
Frozen Treat (ramune, chocolate, orange)

Btw, I'm only taking this from people who TT'd as I don't TT myself.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 28, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Could be wonky translation, but it says "you can continue to enjoy seasonal events after the free update (Ver.1.11.0)" Does this mean Firework Show will be permanently in the game for past and future years?
> 
> Edit:
> Hmm
> * After "Ver.1.11.0", you cannot experience the 2020 version of the event even if you rewind the main unit time.



Can confirm August 2020 Firework Shows have now disappeared

It's possible to see Fireworks Shows 2021, right now.

It's not possible to see them in 2022.


----------



## coldpotato (Jul 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> EDIT:
> Apparently, some people say there are variations to the boba tea. *It is also consumable and "powers you up".*



I seriously love that they did this.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2021)

AccfSally said:


> Villagers can be seen at the Museum again.
> View attachment 387581


So I guess it was because Stamp Day 2021 somehow messed it up. I tried looking for all of my villagers and couldn't find the last one but got too lazy to see if they were in the museum.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 28, 2021)

Does Anyone know if the cotton candy can power you up too, or is that just for the Boba tea?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Does Anyone know if the cotton candy can power you up too, or is that just for the Boba tea?


All food based items probably do. Turnips boost your power to if I am not mistaken.


----------



## coldpotato (Jul 28, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Does Anyone know if the cotton candy can power you up too, or is that just for the Boba tea?



Cotton candy does! So do the frozen treats!


----------



## Rosch (Jul 28, 2021)

Surprisingly, Halloween 2021 is also already moved to 2021, but it is currently time-locked. If you TT to October 2021, Nook's Cranny will be selling candy and Halloween items. There are new Halloween items (spooky tree, spooky trick lamp, handheld lantern, spooky treats basket), but are also currently time-locked.

Not mine. The treats basket below is hacked to gain access.





Makes you wonder why they already did this in advance. Probably because they are planning on something else for autumn.

Also, flavors. Again, not mine.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jul 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Makes you wonder why they already did this in advance. Probably because they are planning on something else for autumn.



You never fail to get my hopes up lol


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 28, 2021)

I’m don’t really see myself using these items, but new items are always a good thing.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 28, 2021)

Here's a list of most of the new items with images (missing cotton candy). Lots of Halloween stuff.



Spoiler: ver1.11


----------



## azurill (Jul 28, 2021)

AccfSally said:


> Villagers can be seen at the Museum again.
> View attachment 387581


Do glad they fixed this. Now off to the museum to see if anyone is there.


----------



## kemdi (Jul 28, 2021)

AccfSally said:


> Villagers can be seen at the Museum again.
> View attachment 387581


This alone makes this update worth it for me!


----------



## Bluebellie (Jul 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Surprisingly, Halloween 2021 is also already moved to 2021, but it is currently time-locked. If you TT to October 2021, Nook's Cranny will be selling candy and Halloween items. There are new Halloween items (spooky tree, spooky trick lamp, handheld lantern, spooky treats basket), but are also currently time-locked.
> 
> Not mine. The treats basket below is hacked to gain access.
> View attachment 387587
> ...


Did you find any pictures of the new spooky items? I’m super intrigued about that spooky tree. Hoping it looks like the dead trees for previous games.

Edit: never mind  ! saw your new post! Thanks!


----------



## kemdi (Jul 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Surprisingly, Halloween 2021 is also already moved to 2021, but it is currently time-locked. If you TT to October 2021, Nook's Cranny will be selling candy and Halloween items. There are new Halloween items (spooky tree, spooky trick lamp, handheld lantern, spooky treats basket), but are also currently time-locked.
> 
> Not mine. The treats basket
> 
> Makes you wonder why they already did this in advance. Probably because they are planning on something else


Ok, so Im..excited for this. I loove halloween, both irl and in-game. I dont wanna get my hopes up, but still.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 28, 2021)

If you run and trip while holding the boba tea and popsicle, it spills.


----------



## Etown20 (Jul 28, 2021)

I hope the Halloween items being in already turns out to be a good thing. On the other hand, couldn't that also mean they don't need to update the game now until late October (instead of late September)? 

How far do the seasonal Nook Shopping items go this time?


----------



## daringred_ (Jul 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> If you run and trip while holding the boba tea and popsicle, it spills.



it's still weird to me (unless they fixed it) that you can _only _trip while running with items that you can lose. first the balloons, now the tea and popsicles. (and while wearing the king tut mask, of course, but that's always been a thing.) if it was a case of only being able to trip on bad luck days, like in older games, i'd understand, but last time i checked, it only happens when you're holding items you can lose, basically punishing you for running while holding them. again, unless they fixed it. i never risked finding out because i didn't want to lose my balloons. again.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jul 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Here's a list of most of the new items with images (missing cotton candy). Lots of Halloween stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call me ignorant...but I have no idea what Chitoseame is...


----------



## Rosch (Jul 28, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I hope the Halloween items being in already turns out to be a good thing. On the other hand, couldn't that also mean they don't need to update the game now until late October (instead of late September)?
> 
> How far do the seasonal Nook Shopping items go this time?



Not sure which seasonal item, but I've ready the last is November 15, which is probably for Chitose Ame.

And yeah, I've considered that the next update might take longer. But it can't be that late. The long wait between ver1.10 and 1.11 is enough for fans to get mad at Nintendo. They wouldn't want that to happen it again.



Mr.Fox said:


> Call me ignorant...but I have no idea what Chitoseame is...



It's a candy.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 28, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I hope the Halloween items being in already turns out to be a good thing. On the other hand, couldn't that also mean they don't need to update the game now until late October (instead of late September)?
> 
> How far do the seasonal Nook Shopping items go this time?



looking at the announcement it looks like they are listed out to sept 30 (the grape harvest basket, sorry I am looking at the Japanese announcement and don’t have the right translation in front of me).

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2021



Mr.Fox said:


> Call me ignorant...but I have no idea what Chitoseame is...



chitoseame literally translates to ‘thousand year candy’. It is a red and white candy sold at Shichi- go - San (7-5-3) it’s like a ceremony/ festival for children at those ages.

I don’t think it is something commonly known in the west, so don’t feel bad about now knowing!

That ceremony is in November, I didn’t realize items had been added so late. I only saw mention of the September items in the announcement?


----------



## Ganucci (Jul 28, 2021)

I’m so excited to get all the new Fireworks items! Also what a surprise they added some new Halloween things already. Definitely will be using all of these in October as decorating for Halloween and Christmas are my favorite things. 

However. It looks like there won’t be another update until right before Turkey Day (US Thanksgiving). As mentioned above, all Halloween stuff is in the game and the Nook Shopping items go until November 15. The Halloween event on October 31 is technically in the game, but you just can’t time travel to it like with most holidays. The game will check via internet to see if it really is October 31 and then Halloween will unlock, but not before. I sure hope I’m wrong about this though and the update comes out much sooner.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 28, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> looking at the announcement it looks like they are listed out to sept 30 (the grape harvest basket, sorry I am looking at the Japanese announcement and don’t have the right translation in front of me).
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2021
> 
> ...



Officially, we should only know about the Fireworks and the Nook Shopping items until September 21st. We only know about the Halloween because of the datamine.

Of course, by that time, Nintendo should announce the next update because the majority of players knows it ends at that time. Nintendo has to officially announce Halloween, at that point. But it would be weird to just say that it was already available beforehand. There has to be an update.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Officially, we should only know about the Fireworks and the Nook Shopping items until September 21st. We only know about the Halloween because of the datamine.



okay yes, I get that. So it is not part of the official update, which means it could the next update would likely be around the end of sept, at minimum to officially add this to the game?


----------



## azurill (Jul 28, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I hope the Halloween items being in already turns out to be a good thing. On the other hand, couldn't that also mean they don't need to update the game now until late October (instead of late September)?
> 
> How far do the seasonal Nook Shopping items go this time?


I wonder about that. I like the new Halloween items but that could probably mean we won’t see another update until late October or later.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 28, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> okay yes, I get that. So it is not part of the official update, which means it could the next update would likely be around the end of sept, at minimum to officially add this to the game?


If Halloween was already in the game, they should've announced it with this update. Because telling players to update when the content is already available is just... strange.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jul 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> If Halloween was already in the game, they should've announced it with this update. Because telling players to update when the content is already available is just... strange.



Okay, I see. That is a very strange situation. Thank you for so patiently answering my questions, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Rosch (Jul 28, 2021)

A bit of datamining stuff...

Rover now has an unused flow: _XctMessageCafe_

It basically chooses between 1 of 4 lines of dialogue randomly. Currently, the dialogue for the cafe doesn't exist. Also means Rover can visit the cafe. Currently, only Rover has this.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> A bit of datamining stuff...
> 
> Rover now has an unused flow: _XctMessageCafe_
> 
> It basically chooses between 1 of 4 lines of dialogue randomly. Currently, the dialogue for the cafe doesn't exist. Also means Rover can visit the cafe. Currently, only Rover has this.



Cafe is coming  

If Halloween is already in, we may get a special update before the Turkey Day update.


----------



## coldpotato (Jul 28, 2021)

Rosch said:


> A bit of datamining stuff...
> 
> Rover now has an unused flow: _XctMessageCafe_
> 
> It basically chooses between 1 of 4 lines of dialogue randomly. Currently, the dialogue for the cafe doesn't exist. Also means Rover can visit the cafe. Currently, only Rover has this.



That's awesome, thank you for posting. I really hope Resetti will also be able to visit the cafe.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Jul 29, 2021)

Rosch said:


> A bit of datamining stuff...
> 
> Rover now has an unused flow: _XctMessageCafe_
> 
> It basically chooses between 1 of 4 lines of dialogue randomly. Currently, the dialogue for the cafe doesn't exist. Also means Rover can visit the cafe. Currently, only Rover has this.


Thank you so much for delivering on information!!

Tbh im.a bit disappointed about the new Halloween items, hopefully they add more but it seems...bland


----------



## Rosch (Jul 29, 2021)

To briefly summarize what we have in ver1.11.0:

*New Fireworks raffle items:*
These items are consumed after 3 uses. It works like fruit when eaten.

*boba tea* (coffee, green tea, mango, milk tea, strawberry)
*cotton candy* (plain, melon, ramune-soda)
*frozen treat* (chocolate, orange, ramune-soda)
*New seasonal items:*
These items are time-locked.

*cucumber horse, eggplant cow* (Obon Festival)
*dango, moon cakes* (Moon-Viewing Festival)
*songpyeon* (Chuseok)
*marigold decoration* (Day of the Dead)
*handheld lantern *(St. Martin's Day/Lantern Festival)
variations include: _suns, stars, moons, leaves, stained glass_

*chitose ame *(Shichi-Go-San)
*Halloween 2021:*

The Halloween event has been made accessible for 2021. However, the event itself is time-locked.
New Halloween recipes. These DIYs can be obtained from crafting villagers and/or balloons.
*Spooky tree* (DIY, 5 pumpkins + 10 hardwood)
*Spooky trick lamp *(DIY, 4 pumpkins + 4 iron nuggets)
*Spooky treats basket *(DIY, 1 pumpkin + 2 candy)

*Also, the Museum glitch has been fixed.* Villagers can now be found inside the museum again.

--
Datamining discoveries in this update:

Rover now has an unused flow: _XctMessageCafe. _It basically chooses between 1 of 4 lines of dialogue randomly. Currently, the dialogue for the cafe doesn't exist. Also means Rover can visit the cafe.
A flag is referenced in the eventflow called _cNpcMemory:TalkProgressMuseumBuiltCafe. _This flag is enabled when you talk to villagers while inside the museum so they don't mention the cafe upgrade outside the museum.
The camera settings for the museum cafe discovered in 1.10 has been slightly modified.
Exterior house wall types and roof types for villagers now have values in _CustomizeSortID_. Meaning if they were to be selected from a list, they now have an order. This may imply villager house exterior customization or something.
There is an unused type of approach villagers can do, called _ApproachFortune_, and links to unused eventflows _NNPC_ApproachH_FortuneFriendship_ and _NNPC_ApproachH_FortuneItem._ These are only occur with fortune types 3 and 5, implying there are several types of fortunes. What these "fortunes" mean are currently unknown.
There are 3 new unused weather patterns: _Rain06_, _Rain07_, _Fine07. _This does not affect current weather seeds so there is no need for worry to those who use Meteonook.
The unused dummy "business mode" thing I mentioned pages ago was removed. There goes my part-time job theory.
Villagers will now interact with some items introduced in the previous update. They will take pictures of the carp banner with their phone. Smell festival zongzi, surichwi tteok, and double Gloucester cheese. Ring the nuptial bell. Watch Rover's photo and nuptial ring pillow. And spray carnations with water.
Female villagers are somehow set to wear the diner uniform and the hula top automatically. But there are currently no situations associated to it. This adds to the old datamine where villagers would wear hospital, school and swimming gear. My part-time job theory is still alive.
Also male villagers will no longer automatically wear mage's dress during Halloween. FINALLY! I was really annoyed when Rolf wore it.
There is an unused ItemKind called _StickLightColorful _which has a unique interaction/animation when it's placed as furniture. This is different from the light stick we got from New Year's Eve.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jul 29, 2021)

magicalgrrrlz said:


> That's true but like , it's still under Nintendo? They gave us pocket camp items before~



Yeah, I know. I'm still not gonna worry about it too much though, because Nintendo doesn't care about acnh enough to give us cool items like pocket camp has. And if they do, I will eat my words and be happily surprised.


----------



## charmingpeach (Jul 29, 2021)

I can't express how much I love the little halloween candy basket and the boba teas. Those two items come directly from Pocket Camp, I remember being handed both of those last year! So that's really an improvement, I hope they keep bringing their best ideas to New Horizons, the fact that they addressed the backlash (and that it worked, thankfully) makes me hopeful that this game will get the content it always deserved, so here's to hoping for more!



Rosch said:


> Exterior house wall types and roof types for villagers now have values in _CustomizeSortID_. Meaning if they were to be selected from a list, they now have an order. This may imply villager house exterior customization or something.



This actually lines up with the datamined info about Lottie and the HHD right? Perhaps we will be getting HHD functions in the future.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jul 29, 2021)

I know I have shown my disinterest for this update so far... But that was because I had no idea about these adorable handheld lanterns?! So cute. I know its lame, but these have made me excited 



Spoiler: Spoiler- Handheld Lanterns


----------



## McRibbie (Jul 29, 2021)

Post-update and datamine thoughts!

There's stuff in there for October and November? That's kind of worrying. I'm hoping the fact that they haven't officially announced it means that we'll get an update in September where they go "hey, this stuff is TOTALLY new to the game (and we didn't put it in back in July)" but it could just be a contingency plan, in case they haven't gotten stuff ready in time.
Nice to see a handheld trick or treat basket, and I forgot Shichi-Go-San existed until I saw the item for that and it jogged my memory.
The lanterns are also very cute, and St. Martin's Day vaguely rings a bell?
Interesting to see they've also taken out "business mode", considering they've also updated their official Dream Address and the weirdly prominent copy of Animal City that has been on the wall in Nina's house since December's gone... but on the other hand, there's some new stuff regarding fortunes (that implies Katrina's properly coming back) and some further stuff that implies Lottie's coming back, so the potential city island I'm thinking that implied is still very much in the air.
On the plus side: MORE BREWSTER-RELATED STUFF, YES. On even more of a plus side: Rover's going to come visit? YES!
So yeah, a bit more AAAA because of all of the stuff for October and November they've covertly added in. At the same time, we're still inching ever closer to Brewster's return, and that's honestly exciting!


----------



## Moritz (Jul 29, 2021)

I NEED that Halloween tree.
Forget the rest. I want that. Nothing else matters


----------



## Vsmith (Jul 29, 2021)

Wait, the update is going to have my island rep be able to hold a Boba tea drink??!! Is this correct? OMG!! I'm so excited for the update now!!!
I can make a Boba cafe on my island!!


----------



## Rosch (Jul 29, 2021)

charmingpeach said:


> This actually lines up with the datamined info about Lottie and the HHD right? Perhaps we will be getting HHD functions in the future.


Maybe. There's a chance that house customization might go through Tom Nook. But I honestly would love to have HHA NPCs (Lottie, Lyle, and Digby) do it.

I would pay for an HHD DLC expansion for the game.


----------



## Airysuit (Jul 29, 2021)

AccfSally said:


> Villagers can be seen at the Museum again.
> View attachment 387581


Yessss this makes me so happy!!


peachycrossing9 said:


> I know I have shown my disinterest for this update so far... But that was because I had no idea about these adorable handheld lanterns?! So cute. I know its lame, but these have made me excited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thisssss !! Everyone all about the food items but these items alone will bring me back to the game fo real 

Edit: isnt st martins in November tho... does that mean we wont get another update untill mid November at the very least?


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 29, 2021)

Could anyone tell me when I’ll be able to purchase my cucumber horses?


----------



## Candy83 (Jul 29, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Yeah, I know. I'm still not gonna worry about it too much though, because Nintendo doesn't care about acnh enough to give us cool items like pocket camp has. And if they do, I will eat my words and be happily surprised.



For Nintendo, _Pocket Camp _is, and continues to be, a moneymaker.

I did not have anything properly synced to get involved more deeply with _Pocket Camp_. I have the app on my phone and tablet devices. But, for what little I played, I did _not _enjoy that game. But, of course, it has portable items, like the campsite sign.

Overall, I do not like—and I do not respect—how Nintendo and game-developers have handled _New Horizons_.


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 29, 2021)

i'm looking forward to the fireworks .. that's all i have to say ^^

i want to be able to get that flower light-up bobbler that i saw in mushroomgames island tour video on youtube *i think it was mushroomgames*...  they look so cute ^^


----------



## bebebese (Jul 29, 2021)

Has there been any more found out about (and I'm sorry for being vague here; I'm not a coder and I'm not sure if I'm remembering this correctly) the "items" that are in the code but don't have anything assigned to them yet (or did have something assigned at one point but don't now)?

The only reason I remember this is because there were well over 1,000 of them, and that struck me as quite a high number of things (or not-things) to be in the code but not actually used, or used in a way that could be discerned.


----------



## McRibbie (Jul 29, 2021)

bebebese said:


> Has there been any more found out about (and I'm sorry for being vague here; I'm not a coder and I'm not sure if I'm remembering this correctly) the "items" that are in the code but don't have anything assigned to them yet (or did have something assigned at one point but don't now)?
> 
> The only reason I remember this is because there were well over 1,000 of them, and that struck me as quite a high number of things (or not-things) to be in the code but not actually used, or used in a way that could be discerned.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420574517995442176


----------



## Rosch (Jul 29, 2021)

More datamine stuff:

Villagers will now interact with some items introduced in the previous update. They will take pictures of the carp banner with their phone. Smell festival zongzi, surichwi tteok, and double Gloucester cheese. Ring the nuptial bell. Watch Rover's photo and nuptial ring pillow. And spray carnations with water.
Female villagers are somehow set to wear the diner uniform and the hula top automatically. But there are currently no situations associated to it. This adds to the old datamine where villagers would wear hospital, school and swimming gear. My part-time job theory is still alive.
Also male villagers will no longer automatically wear mage's dress during Halloween. FINALLY! I was really annoyed when Rolf wore it.
There is an unused ItemKind called _StickLightColorful _which has a unique interaction/animation when it's placed as furniture. This is different from the light stick we got from New Year's Eve.


----------



## Sara? (Jul 29, 2021)

Rosch said:


> More datamine stuff:
> 
> Villagers will now interact with some items introduced in the previous update. They will take pictures of the carp banner with their phone. Smell festival zongzi, surichwi tteok, and double Gloucester cheese. Ring the nuptial bell. Watch Rover's photo and nuptial ring pillow. And spray carnations with water.
> Female villagers are somehow set to wear the diner uniform and the hula top automatically. But there are currently no situations associated to it. This adds to the old datamine where villagers would wear hospital, school and swimming gear. My part-time job theory is still alive.
> ...




Thanks for all the summaries, its so easy to follow up, understand and be updated with the latest info, truly appreciate it


----------



## Rosch (Jul 29, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Thanks for all the summaries, its so easy to follow up, understand and be updated with the latest info, truly appreciate it ♥


Thank you. I try my best to relay the discoveries of the dataminers so many people would be updated with the hidden additions/changes as well.

It also helps me stay optimistic about the game's future knowing that they are still tinkering with stuff in the code.


----------



## Sara? (Jul 29, 2021)

I must say that although i think its a good first step to introduce consumable items such as ice-cream, sugar cane, juice and coffees to drink etc. I truly hope this does not in any freaking chance damage brewsters appearance in the serie/game, i hope it means that they are slowly preparing his return by slowly introducing this interactive items. Also, it would be super cute if one update would make vending machines work, its nice decoration but would be even better if it had a function, like i can get my Popsicle in summers from the machine or ice coffee and during winters same coffee, juices etc. 

But all be said right now im just happy for any kind of update, its just about time, but truthfully im just waiting for the big one for the real big and meaningful changes, that will make the game going on for the long run.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2021



Rosch said:


> Thank you. I try my best to relay the discoveries of the dataminers so many people would be updated with the hidden additions/changes as well.
> 
> It also helps me stay optimistic about the game's future knowing that they are still tinkering with stuff in the code.




Im sure im not the only one to think it a super duper help !! I love reading the condensed, organized and clear actions been done for the updates. So just wanted to say thank you !


----------



## bestfriendsally (Jul 29, 2021)

i just got the update ^^  & i'm looking forward to it ^^

tom said on the bulliton board that they start the fireworks at 7 pm every sunday of augest ^^


----------



## PacV (Jul 29, 2021)

I said it before and i'm saying it now. People expect way to much for the new update.

Maybe we actually get something interesting for the one Nintendo talks about at the end of the year...


----------



## Mad Aly (Jul 29, 2021)

I don't know; I just feel like this "update"—not sure if I can/should even call it that—was a pretty low blow and a lazy effort on Nintendo's part. It really feels like they just barely managed to squeeze in some items just to give us some little 'toys' to play/interact with and keep ourselves busy/distracted with until the next _(hopefully) _big/bigger update comes around...

I can just imagine the development team being like:

"What's something cool and different that a lot of people will like enough to be satisfied and get off our backs?"

"...Tapioca drink?"

"Perfect! You get a raise!"

What a joke. And we the players are the ones being laughed at.

Edit: I'm just venting at this point, but here's a summary of what I think.


----------



## Dracule (Jul 29, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Here's a list of most of the new items with images (missing cotton candy). Lots of Halloween stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The fact that for Dia de los Muertos we have this beautiful decoration makes me SO, SO happy. I’m half Hispanic and marigolds are my FAVORITE flower (I had lots of them as decor for my wedding.) I can’t wait to get my hands on it. 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2021



peachycrossing9 said:


> I know I have shown my disinterest for this update so far... But that was because I had no idea about these adorable handheld lanterns?! So cute. I know its lame, but these have made me excited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUSS. THE MAPLE LEAF VERSION SHALL BE MINE. 👁👁

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2021



Rosch said:


> Thank you. I try my best to relay the discoveries of the dataminers so many people would be updated with the hidden additions/changes as well.
> 
> It also helps me stay optimistic about the game's future knowing that they are still tinkering with stuff in the code.


Your datamine updates are literally super helpful to me. Idk where to go to actually seek out this stuff, so I’ve been relying on what ppl say on this forum say. >u<


----------



## azurill (Jul 29, 2021)

Dracule said:


> The fact that for Dia de los Muertos we have this beautiful decoration makes me SO, SO happy. I’m half Hispanic and marigolds are my FAVORITE flower (I had lots of them as decor for my wedding.) I can’t wait to get my hands on it


I was wondering what the marigolds looked like .I must of missed it when looking at the update. That is a really pretty decoration. Will need to buy a lot of those.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 29, 2021)

PacV said:


> I said it before and i'm saying it now. People expect way to much for the new update.
> 
> Maybe we actually get something interesting for the one Nintendo talks about at the end of the year...


Expecting to finally be able to do the stuff that the villagers have been able to do since launch date is not expecting too much if you ask me. They still have so many held items and emotions that we still can't do a year and a half later.


Rosch said:


> More datamine stuff:
> 
> Villagers will now interact with some items introduced in the previous update. They will take pictures of the carp banner with their phone. Smell festival zongzi, surichwi tteok, and double Gloucester cheese. Ring the nuptial bell. Watch Rover's photo and nuptial ring pillow. And spray carnations with water.
> Female villagers are somehow set to wear the diner uniform and the hula top automatically. But there are currently no situations associated to it. This adds to the old datamine where villagers would wear hospital, school and swimming gear. My part-time job theory is still alive.
> ...


Could be different colored light sticks or sparklers that they decided to throw in. As for part-time jobs, that's something I've wanted since NL. It got annoying seeing them lugging around a ton of bells but never doing any work. This will make it more believable that they had to pay off their home like we did.

@Dracule Marigolds are great! I plant them everywhere to detract deer and beetles from destroying my crops. I hate those bugs. Might pick up a few to give my fake gardens in this game that kind of look.


----------



## kayleee (Jul 29, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Here's a list of most of the new items with images (missing cotton candy). Lots of Halloween stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE TREES! the lanterns!!! okay I take back some of my disappointment I LOVE some of these new things (I only wish there were more)


----------



## Rajescrossing (Jul 29, 2021)

I’m still on ver1.10 just wondering why? Not getting any update, was logged in the game before half an hour.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 29, 2021)

Rajescrossing said:


> I’m still on ver1.10 just wondering why? Not getting any update, was logged in the game before half an hour.


You have to go in the home menu then press + then update the game from there. Now keep in mind the firework stuff isn't until August but the game did update to show that


----------



## Rajescrossing (Jul 29, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> You have to go in the home menu then press + then update the game from there. Now keep in mind the firework stuff isn't until August but the game did update to show that


Oh ok thanks for the help! Appreciated!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 29, 2021)

Rajescrossing said:


> Oh ok thanks for the help! Appreciated!


Yeah sometimes the game doesn't automatically update like it is supposed to do so. The last few times I had to do it this way and so I'm probably just going to do it regardless now.


----------



## Sasey (Jul 29, 2021)

I’m only seeing the post on the bulletin board so far that says fireworks on Sundays. I’m assuming the new items will be available during  that? Anyone else see anything new today?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 29, 2021)

Sasey said:


> I’m only seeing the post on the bulletin board so far that says fireworks on Sundays. I’m assuming the new items will be available during  that? Anyone else see anything new today?


If you want the food items and the such you need to TT to August. I don't know the specific dates when they are ready and on the Nook app.


----------



## Spongee (Jul 29, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> If you want the food items and the such you need to TT to August. I don't know the specific dates when they are ready and on the Nook app.


I hope they add actual edible items (like fruit)


----------



## Kg1595 (Jul 29, 2021)

Spongee said:


> I hope they add actual edible items (like fruit)


The new items are edible (they disappear after three bites, and add energy like fruit does).


----------



## Spongee (Jul 29, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> The new items are edible (they disappear after three bites, and add energy like fruit does).


 ooo like what??


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 29, 2021)

late to the discussion but the new items look so cute!! especially the candyfloss and bubble tea. almost enough to drag me out of my burnout a little bit, at least enough to think about catching the firework shows. i am still very much holding out hope for a bigger update coming 'soon'


----------



## Spongee (Jul 29, 2021)

JellyBeans said:


> late to the discussion but the new items look so cute!! especially the candyfloss and bubble tea. almost enough to drag me out of my burnout a little bit, at least enough to think about catching the firework shows. i am still very much holding out hope for a bigger update coming 'soon'


Most of the time I stopped playing the game is because I missed a holiday or event I was looking forward to and when I miss it I’m like “welp no point in playing anymore”


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 29, 2021)

Spongee said:


> Most of the time I stopped playing the game is because I missed a holiday or event I was looking forward to and when I miss it I’m like “welp no point in playing anymore”


yeah that makes sense, holidays are the biggest events so missing them feels like you've missed a key experience. i've just not been playing because i have no motivation to build haha despite the amount of inspiration i see on the daily


----------



## Dracule (Jul 29, 2021)

For anyone wondering, here’s what the Spooky Trick Lamps look like inside!



They’re so cute! . They’re a miscellaneous item, too, so they can be put on top of stuff.


----------



## daringred_ (Jul 29, 2021)

Dracule said:


> For anyone wondering, here’s what the Spooky Trick Lamps look like inside!
> View attachment 387752View attachment 387750
> View attachment 387751View attachment 387753
> They’re so cute! . They’re a miscellaneous item, too, so they can be put on top of stuff.



at a first glance, these looked like horrific five nights at freddy's style animatronics with their faces pulled open to reveal their mechanical faces, and i was like, "what the hell is _that_?"


----------



## Moritz (Jul 29, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> at a first glance, these looked like horrific five nights at freddy's style animatronics with their faces pulled open to reveal their mechanical faces, and i was like, "what the hell is _that_?"


That, would be the perfect item for the game.
Get on it nintendo


----------



## b100ming (Jul 29, 2021)

Moritz said:


> That, would be the perfect item for the game.
> Get on it nintendo


No fnaf


----------



## Sara? (Jul 29, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I'm not even slightly excited for this. What the heck are these though? Looks like a pickle and eggplant stool? I'm amused and confused
> View attachment 387349




Im not sure if someone has mentioned it yet, so just in case, is the cute colorful sea themed hanging item that shows a little bit at the top left of this photo new ? I noticed cause i have a mermaid  Kind off themed house and just thought  how cute this would look in her home hehe. But not sure if its a new item and an upcoming one or not .


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 29, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Im not sure if someone has mentioned it yet, so just in case, is the cute colorful sea themed hanging item that shows a little bit at the top left of this photo new ? I noticed cause i have a mermaid  Kind off themed house and just thought  how cute this would look in her home hehe. But not sure if its a new item and an upcoming one or not .



That's the 'mobile' item in the 'ocean creatures' variant. It's not a new item!


----------



## Sara? (Jul 29, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> That's the 'mobile' item in the 'ocean creatures' variant. It's not a new item!




Upsi heheh , i did not know there were more than one variant of that hahaha, what an embarrassment haha, well at least i know, gonna make one for my sea gal pals home right away .


----------



## xara (Jul 30, 2021)

Rosch said:


> More datamine stuff:
> 
> Villagers will now interact with some items introduced in the previous update. They will take pictures of the carp banner with their phone. Smell festival zongzi, surichwi tteok, and double Gloucester cheese. Ring the nuptial bell. Watch Rover's photo and nuptial ring pillow. And spray carnations with water.
> Female villagers are somehow set to wear the diner uniform and the hula top automatically. But there are currently no situations associated to it. This adds to the old datamine where villagers would wear hospital, school and swimming gear. My part-time job theory is still alive.
> ...



thank you for all of your posts! i really appreciate how concisely you word things, and you taking the time out of your day to share info with us.


----------



## Sasey (Jul 30, 2021)

So was on a treasure island and got to see the new items! They are pretty cool! The Boba items are really neat! They also give you three “fruits” ate for each one (then it disappears). I even changed my outfit to match my new “iced coffee” look!


----------



## xxcodexx (Jul 30, 2021)

i time travelled to get to the fireworks show because i always time travel a day ahead once im done with the chores and such and during august there were no fireworks shows on my island sooo when you guys on here said they were going to have them i time travelled back to see what they were about and carried a massive amount of bells on me LOL
OMG SO CUTE. you can even give them your personal designs to create fireworks out of! i must have spent 10,000 bells just seeing what they give you at the raffle. im not spilling the beans on what you get in that raffle though


----------



## Bluelady (Jul 31, 2021)

Does anyone know if the new consumable items can be used as decoration?

I currently can’t TT because I’m stuck in April looking for items.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 31, 2021)

Bluelady said:


> Does anyone know if the new consumable items can be used as decoration?
> 
> I currently can’t TT because I’m stuck in April looking for items.



Yes they can! Rosch posted an image of all of them in this thread earlier. Here's the post.​


----------



## Bethboj (Jul 31, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> at a first glance, these looked like horrific five nights at freddy's style animatronics with their faces pulled open to reveal their mechanical faces, and i was like, "what the hell is _that_?"


I glanced at it and was like, “woah those bats look really weird”.


----------



## Ganucci (Aug 1, 2021)

So with this update they fixed the glitch where villagers didn’t appear in the museum but now is there a glitch that Nook’s Cranny doesn’t play it’s closing music anymore?


----------



## Rosch (Aug 1, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> So with this update they fixed the glitch where villagers didn’t appear in the museum but now is there a glitch that Nook’s Cranny doesn’t play it’s closing music anymore?


I've read several people have also encountered this. So I guess it's a thing.


----------



## Stikki (Aug 1, 2021)

There's a new glitch on Harv's island btw - not all the items are available in all their colour variants. I'm not talking about ones you customise either, just like colours of furniture. For example I had collected versions of the baby chair in white and red. Now only the red version shows up. I can customise the cushion on it, but can't select the white frame at all. There's a few things like that.


----------



## McRibbie (Aug 1, 2021)

Another glitch: When I was playing earlier, my slingshot broke and didn’t do the entire “oh no, my tool broke” thing. The camera just zoomed in quickly, then zoomed back out again.


----------



## b100ming (Aug 1, 2021)

McRibbie said:


> Another glitch: When I was playing earlier, my slingshot broke and didn’t do the entire “oh no, my tool broke” thing. The camera just zoomed in quickly, then zoomed back out again.


Weird


----------



## wildworldtraveller (Aug 1, 2021)

So happy about the St. Martin's day lanterns! I have really strong childhood memories of this day, seeing that they added them literally brings happy nostalgic tears to my eyes.

On this evening in the region of Europe where I come from you see groups or whole processions of children walking through town, and they carefully carry their self-crafted paper lanterns, singing Martin's day songs.

Here is a short impression of a procession:






Thank you to the developers for acknowledging and honouring this adorable tradition!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 1, 2021)

Oh dang this is a thing now? It's nowhere near as bad as not finding villagers, but kind of strange that random things keep happening with each update that don't seem to be particularly involved with said update.

I'm really curious and want to try this now.



McRibbie said:


> Another glitch: When I was playing earlier, my slingshot broke and didn’t do the entire “oh no, my tool broke” thing. The camera just zoomed in quickly, then zoomed back out again.


Curious if it's just a strange instance, the slingshot all the time, or all of the tools. I want to test this out to now lol.


----------



## Moritz (Aug 1, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Oh dang this is a thing now? It's nowhere near as bad as not finding villagers, but kind of strange that random things keep happening with each update that don't seem to be particularly involved with said update.
> 
> I'm really curious and want to try this now.
> 
> ...


My golden net broke today and I had no issues with it, so if there is a glitch and not just a one off thing, then it's not all tools


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 1, 2021)

Moritz said:


> My golden net broke today and I had no issues with it, so if there is a glitch and not just a one off thing, then it's not all tools


Oof, that stinks that your golden tool broke! I just find it fun to see if I can recreate the bugs and the such.


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 1, 2021)

Stikki said:


> There's a new glitch on Harv's island btw - not all the items are available in all their colour variants. I'm not talking about ones you customise either, just like colours of furniture. For example I had collected versions of the baby chair in white and red. Now only the red version shows up. I can customise the cushion on it, but can't select the white frame at all. There's a few things like that.


Same for me.  7 baby chairs in my catalog and only the Red chair showed up.  Ones with the Red Paint brush are glitched.


----------



## Etown20 (Aug 1, 2021)

I was slightly disappointed to see they took out all of last year's fireworks items. One of my villagers ran up and gave me a sparkler, but last year I would try to get multiple sparklers from Redd and light them off with my villagers. Doesn't seem like that is possible anymore.

Edit: Confirmed below that you can get the old stuff after the game gives you all the new stuff. Not sure how many it takes exactly for the old stuff to reappear but it's more than 10.


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 1, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I was slightly disappointed to see they took out all of last year's fireworks items. One of my villagers ran up and gave me a sparkler, but last year I would try to get multiple sparklers from Redd and light them off with my villagers. Doesn't seem like that is possible anymore.
> 
> View attachment 388209


if you keep buying tickets you should get some of last years items eventually. they are still there for me at least


----------



## wildworldtraveller (Aug 1, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> if you keep buying tickets you should get some of last years items eventually. they are still there for me at least



For me too. You just seem to get all the new items first.


----------



## Etown20 (Aug 1, 2021)

wildworldtraveller said:


> For me too. You just seem to get all the new items first.



Ah, good to know! I stopped after 10 because I kept getting all food items (which I'm glad are there too, was just missing the other stuff).


----------



## Sara? (Aug 1, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I was slightly disappointed to see they took out all of last year's fireworks items. One of my villagers ran up and gave me a sparkler, but last year I would try to get multiple sparklers from Redd and light them off with my villagers. Doesn't seem like that is possible anymore.
> 
> Edit: Confirmed below that you can get the old stuff after the game gives you all the new stuff. Not sure how many it takes exactly for the old stuff to reappear but it's more than 10.
> 
> View attachment 388209



BTW, cutes photo


----------



## bestfriendsally (Aug 2, 2021)

i love it that we can now eat ice lollies with our villager friends ^^


----------



## McRibbie (Aug 2, 2021)

OK, having done the first fireworks show of the year, I can honestly say I love the new food items.

However, I also find it weird you don’t get the “you can’t eat any more of this, you’re too full!” message like you’d do with fruit. You can just continue to eat or drink them? Hoping they fix this, if only so I don’t burn through eating everything I got from the fireworks at once!


----------



## JKDOS (Aug 2, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I was slightly disappointed to see they took out all of last year's fireworks items. One of my villagers ran up and gave me a sparkler, but last year I would try to get multiple sparklers from Redd and light them off with my villagers. Doesn't seem like that is possible anymore.
> 
> Edit: Confirmed below that you can get the old stuff after the game gives you all the new stuff. Not sure how many it takes exactly for the old stuff to reappear but it's more than 10.



If it's the sparklers you like, I believe it's also possible to buy them from the cabinet in Nook's Cranny. This way you won't have to worry about the RNG with Redd.


----------



## Etown20 (Aug 2, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> If it's the sparklers you like, I believe it's also possible to buy them from the cabinet in Nook's Cranny. This way you won't have to worry about the RNG with Redd.



I checked today and didn't see them but maybe I overlooked it or they are only available on Sundays?


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 2, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I checked today and didn't see them but maybe I overlooked it or they are only available on Sundays?


i think the nooklings only carry one raffle item (or maybe its a few i dont remember tbh) that changes each day so youd have to wait for a day that they are available


----------



## Kg1595 (Aug 2, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> i think the nooklings only carry one raffle item (or maybe its a few i dont remember tbh) that changes each day so youd have to wait for a day that they are available


This is correct— the firework raffle items rotate daily in the nook cabinet, similar to the tool and flower seed variations.  I’ve seen every raffle item there throughout the year, so they are definitely available.


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 2, 2021)

Are we not able to get the cute new food items till the first firework show? which will be this weekend?


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 2, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> Are we not able to get the cute new food items till the first firework show? which will be this weekend?



 The food items did become available at the first fireworks show - but that was actually yesterday- aug 1!


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 2, 2021)

Oh thank you so much I don't know why I didn't check my silly mind thought to look at nooks cranny first (I have been working to much haha) Thank you again Ill check it out


----------



## Giddy (Aug 3, 2021)

Wait, was the firework show only on for one night? Cause I sadly missed going on the game at that time.


----------



## Rosch (Aug 3, 2021)

Giddy said:


> Wait, was the firework show only on for one night? Cause I sadly missed going on the game at that time.


It occurs on all Sundays of August, 7PM. So you can still experience it on other weeks.


----------



## minimoon (Aug 3, 2021)

Has anyone time traveled to September to see if they're in the cabinet after fireworks season is over?


----------



## Giddy (Aug 3, 2021)

Rosch said:


> It occurs on all Sundays of August, 7PM. So you can still experience it on other weeks.



Oh thank you for letting me know! Was worried I missed it.


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2021)

Has anyone been able to trip with their boba tea/popsicles? Redd warns you when you get the prizes and I spent far too long running around the island, but didn't fall over once. Not even while holding a balloon, which should definitely work... I ran for so long that I'm starting to think it may be broken?


----------



## azurill (Aug 3, 2021)

Mick said:


> Has anyone been able to trip with their boba tea/popsicles? Redd warns you when you get the prizes and I spent far too long running around the island, but didn't fall over once. Not even while holding a balloon, which should definitely work... I ran for so long that I'm starting to think it may be broken?


I haven’t tried it yet but I have some extra so will try later and let you know if I trip. I will try with the balloon as well. The last time I did trip with the balloon and haven’t tried running with one since.


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2021)

azurill said:


> I haven’t tried it yet but I have some extra so will try later and let you know if I trip. I will try with the balloon as well. The last time I did trip with the balloon and haven’t tried running with one since.



Yes please! I really wanted to see what the tea spilling looked like and was going slightly crazy with how long I was running, haha.

I take no responsibility for any lost balloons or bruised knees, by the way.


----------



## azurill (Aug 3, 2021)

Mick said:


> Yes please! I really wanted to see what the tea spilling looked like and was going slightly crazy with how long I was running, haha.
> 
> I take no responsibility for any lost balloons or bruised knees, by the way.


So I have been playing around with the balloons and boba tea . I tried running with both and did not trip with either of them. So I tried wearing the king tut mask to see if they removed tripped. Tripped fine while wearing the mask.  Tried again to trip without the mask and didn’t trip.

tripping with king tut mask on

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422731179783073797


----------



## moo_nieu (Aug 3, 2021)

Mick said:


> Yes please! I really wanted to see what the tea spilling looked like and was going slightly crazy with how long I was running, haha.
> 
> I take no responsibility for any lost balloons or bruised knees, by the way.


i think it might need to be a bad luck day to trip but thats just how it worked in new leaf and i have no idea how tripping works in new horizons. its only happened to me while wearing the tut mask


----------



## daringred_ (Aug 4, 2021)

moo_nieu said:


> i think it might need to be a bad luck day to trip but thats just how it worked in new leaf and i have no idea how tripping works in new horizons. its only happened to me while wearing the tut mask



back in august/september last year, i tripped multiple days in a row without wearing a king tut mask, but *only* while holding a balloon -- and then inevitably lost it. because of that, i stopped holding them. haven't tripped since.


----------



## Rosch (Aug 5, 2021)

As long as you're holding objects that can break (such as balloon, sparkling cider, boba tea), you will have a chance to trip when you run, whether or not you are wearing the King Tut mask.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Aug 5, 2021)

Rosch said:


> As long as you're holding objects that can break (such as balloon, sparkling cider, boba tea), you will have a chance to trip when you run, whether or not you are wearing the King Tut mask.


You know how all the handhelds that were available via Fireworks Show last year moved to Nook's Cranny after August? Any evidence the foods will move there after this August?


----------



## littlewing (Aug 5, 2021)

whoa, i'm super late to these news! not terribly excited about the update itself, but _cautiously _excited for what's hinted at in the datamines, especially that bit about rover in the café. i love that cat, so more chances to run into him would be wonderful.

also, that treat basket and those little handheld lanterns? so stinking cute. i hope they keep adding various handheld stuff, like the stuffed animals you can carry around in pocket camp. i'd do _unspeakable_ things for the sanrio plushies you can get in that game...


Rosch said:


> Maybe. There's a chance that house customization might go through Tom Nook. But I honestly would love to have HHA NPCs (Lottie, Lyle, and Digby) do it.
> 
> I would pay for an HHD DLC expansion for the game.


100% same! i'd gladly pay for a HHD expansion in a heartbeat.


----------



## Rosch (Aug 5, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> You know how all the handhelds that were available via Fireworks Show last year moved to Nook's Cranny after August? Any evidence the foods will move there after this August?


I haven't looked into it as I don't time travel. I'll ask around.

EDIT:
Someone was kind enough to TT. Unfortunately, no. The food items don't show up on the cabinet past August.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Aug 5, 2021)

Rosch said:


> I haven't looked into it as I don't time travel. I'll ask around.
> 
> EDIT:
> Someone was kind enough to TT. Unfortunately, no. The food items don't show up on the cabinet past August.


I can't remember, but did the previous Fireworks stuff get into Nook's cabinet before or after the August update of last year? Because it may be something they will update at the end of August or whatever.


----------



## Rosch (Aug 5, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I can't remember, but did the previous Fireworks stuff get into Nook's cabinet before or after the August update of last year? Because it may be something they will update at the end of August or whatever.


I can't recall sadly. But I think it was already part of the update.


----------



## stitchmaker (Aug 9, 2021)

Stikki said:


> There's a new glitch on Harv's island btw - not all the items are available in all their colour variants. I'm not talking about ones you customise either, just like colours of furniture. For example I had collected versions of the baby chair in white and red. Now only the red version shows up. I can customise the cushion on it, but can't select the white frame at all. There's a few things like that.


Tonight it got fixed during maintenance for ACNH.


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 9, 2021)

stitchmaker said:


> Tonight it got fixed during maintenance for ACNH.


Wonder if closing music for Nooks Cranny got fixed too

Edit— just downloaded and checked, they did!!


----------



## King koopa (Aug 9, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> Wonder if closing music for Nooks Cranny got fixed too
> 
> Edit— just downloaded and checked, they did!!


If you know, what was wrong with the closing music?


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 9, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> If you know, what was wrong with the closing music?


It hasn’t been playing in Nook’s Cranny since the last update!


----------



## JKDOS (Aug 10, 2021)

Nintendo was fast with this patch. Good for them.




> The following bugs that occurred in Ver. 1.11.0 have been fixed.
> 
> 
> Fixed a bug that the order was not correct when rearranging in "Obtained order" in the "DIY recipe" app.
> ...











						Animal Crossing New Horizons: Full Patch Notes And Version History
					

A list of every Animal Crossing: New Horizons update ever




					www.nintendolife.com


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm always intrigued why small bugs like these pop up when they previously weren't there in older versions of the game. It's not just Animal Crossing but video games in general. I haven't really bumped into these small bugs, but good on Nintendo for fixing them.


----------

